# aberdeen ladies general daily chit chat part 1



## bubblicous

hi ladies

welcome to your general chit chat thread a place for everyone to have a good old natter

This thread can be used for treatment advice however we ask that all pregnancy and parenting chat be kept to a minimum
Of course you are free to post updates and let us know how you and your precious babies are getting on but if you require parenting or pregnancy support (ie have questions about equipment or health visitors etc etc) we ask that you post that on the pregnancy and parenting after infertility thread which you will find here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249207.864

thanks everyone

Bubs xx


----------



## fionamc

Thank you Bubs!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thanks a general chat thread is great!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

wooohoo ladies!!!

its back!!! 

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks bubs
x


----------



## Mummy30

cheers, hey girls x

Im all excited, its TT tomorrow!!! leaving my 3 home with grandma and daddy... should be interesting!    How is everyone thos going to hampden getting down? anyone on my bus  leaving 835 tomorrow morning.......

Currently stressing getting things organised for mum, away to have a nice full fat hot choc, my diet is long gone, im just hopeless. did lose 6lbs but then it stopped and i got downhearted.  oh well. 

Hope all babies are fine.... tip, do not give a 2 year old lasagne!!!! hee hee


----------



## peglet

Morning Ladies

mummy - so jealous you are away to see the boys tomorrow - although if the weather is like this, i won't be THAT jealous.  Really hope it dries up.

Well done for losing the weight you did. i found it really hard last year.  Dieting itself is a full time job - preparing and checking.  I lost about 2st 5 years ago, but had a fat class buddy - which helped in the motiviation - it's just so easy to eat cake!

Great to have this chat thread - thanks Bubs 

Pegs


----------



## jackabean72

back in business xx


----------



## twinkle123

Grrr!!! That's me £960 lighter.  Just phoned GCRM and paid for my next FET.  Drugs are ordered and will be delivered next week sometime and then it's waiting patiently for AF to show before we get going again.

Having a couldn't care less day today.  Only had one class because I would normally have 1st years who haven't started yet.  Lots to do but heigh ho!  I've been told I'm going to have 2 periods of a 5th year hospitality class on my timetable next year.  That's what they think!!! Been speaking to union reps today trying to sort it out. Firstly, I'm not qualified or registered to teach hospitality and secondly, because it's a long-term cover problem (not my fault they don't have enough staff to cover all the classes in that department), it should be taken by a supply teacher.

Mummy - I'm jealous too!!!!!
x


----------



## starrynight

Ya our old thread is back soooo happy.

Twinkle      for your tx hopefully af will show up soon i really dunno how you can afford it all but     this is your turn.

All the girls going to tt that have fun i cudnt get tickets and when i could no1 wanted to go with me coz they dont like tt lol.

xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Yay!! The old thread is back!!! Yay!!

Twinkle, this must be your turn..         

Guess where I'm going tomorrow

Lots going on here as usual, bike ride training and prep, future of the playgroup etc.. I'm back on Sunday and I PROMISE to make more of an effort now we're all in one place!!

Hugs to all,

Chick xxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Good morning Girls

How are we all.... this weather get better, its beginning to get me down!!

twinkle thats fab news xxx

Take That Girls - How was it?

AFM...i'm actually doing not too bad, researching my operation no end... am trying to not be scared about it...but to be honest am really scared!!  DH and me have discussed it all again and again, we know deep down its the right thing to do, i'm just terrified it goes wrong again!

Picking up the bridesmaids dresses for The trolls wedding...eeeek!!  I absolutley love them, they are so different!  xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Good Morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is well today, I am trying to decide what to do today! Hope those who are off to TT have fun!

Just a quickie as Vincent want me to play!
Speak later


----------



## CrazyS

Just back from Take That - fabulous and not dampened by the typical weather in Glasgow (I lived there for 4 years).  Hope all who are yet to go enjoy it!  Robbie was great too (he was never my fave but brilliant on the night).

This thread was a really good idea - thanks to all who made it happen.  I just joined when there were two threads but this seems much better.

x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all
Starry - we can't afford it which is why we've just remortgaged again!   
Not much to say.  Just putting off marking jotters if I'm honest.  Might get the kettle on first. 

Can't wait until the holidays. So fed up with work and various people who work here.  We're putting in a 'vote of no confidence' about our line manager next week.  Things can't keep going the way they are but can just see how that's going to go down!  Feel a bit guilty about it as we're telling him that his management (or lack of it!) needs to be talked about at our first faculty meeting after summer so he'll be thinking about it for 6 weeks but needs to be done.

Right, kettle time.......
x


----------



## starrynight

Aww twinkle its so unfair i      this is your time.xx

Angelina good luck today and everything will be fine.

Sns how u doing hunnie?

Crazy have you had or follow up appointment yet?

Hi to everyone else.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

OK.... HELLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

twinkle - 5 working days to go!!!!  Hoping, wishing and praying that its your time this FET...     x
starry - hows A and her weight now??  x 
crazy - shouldve gone on thursday night... barely a cloud in the sky hee hee hope you are well x
SNS - hope you are feeling as good as can be expected.  Bet you cant wait for your new hoosie x
gems - i take it you will be putting pics on ** of the dress??  Keep positive about your op, DH sounds like solid support which is great x
chick - bike ride getting ever so closer... eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee amazing x
jack - hows gorgeous c??  x
pegs - hows it going?? any sickness??  x
fiona - hi, hope youve not visited sick kids again recently x

right, is that everyone?  ?

AFM - well, TT. What can i say?    it honestly was one of the best nights of my life.  youve probably read all about it on ** as im well chuffed. We got about 5 rows from the front, never did i dream that id get so close to them. we got our space about 545 and just stood there til they came on about 9ish i think if i remember lol.  We got chatting to ppl around us and was having banter which made the time go fast.  What a show it was.... delighted to see my face on the big screen a few times, the first time the camera zoomed right into me and my whole face covered the screen haha.  I was going mental!    CHICK , cant belive you didnt see me. my phone was going mad with texts from folk saying they seen me!!  Got so close to sir robbie but didnt touch him booooooo lol.  I cried when he sang angels, just out of sheer joy that i really was at the front of a TT gig with him singing angels!!!!  It was a dream come true seeing my idols from my teenage years and today ive been really down that its all over but ill have memories that will last forever.   

oh and the kids were just grand for daddy and grandma!!!


----------



## CrazyS

Starry - Back to hospital for debrief on Tuesday so we'll see what comes of that.

Mummy30 - yeah -  Thursday sounded like glorious weather but the concert was sooo good onyhoo.  It was just amazing seeing everyone on the pitch bounce.  Singing Angels was so moving - not surprised you were moved to tears.

Twinkle -sounds like the hols can't come soon enough.  Good luck with the treatment - hope you can do it over the hold to get some time to relax- no more jotters for a while??

Hope everyone else is well - I'll need to check the other thread for the next meet as I'd like to put some faces to names.  

Off to enjoy what remains of the weekend ...

Cx


----------



## abdncarol

Mummy, how could you forget little old me and Eva? ;o).  Reading your post makes me excited about going to see them in London next Tuesday, so looking forward to it.  We're heading down to my sisters on Sunday, fly back Friday.  Hopefully get some nice weather so we can take Eva to Legoland and maybe Peppa Pig world - she loves Peppa!!  Nothing exciting happening with me at all, fed up of this weather, especially as you know it's so nice everywhere else.  Eva and I haven't been outside today, too miserable so she's watching Peppa before it's snooze time.  
Hope everyone is well, looking forward to holidays etc.  
Not even going to attempt personals as madam is needing me to help her build a jigsaw puzzle....peppa pig of course!
Hugs to all
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

oh Carol, So sorry missed you out!!!    (((())))

Peppa Pig world will be amazing...... my two would go mad in there, they are obsessed with peppa and george, i found myself chuckling to it today haha, it was funny when daddy pig couldnt get the car roof up as it was a hire car and was peeing with rain!!!  oh dear. saddo lol. 

Madam had a sudocreme incident last night and it reminded me of Eva and your photos on **!!!  Thankfully we caught her before it smeared over the floor, but her arms looking like they had white washing up gloves on! haha. 

Im full of the cold and bruised and battered as fell down the stairs at the weekend. As long as im healed for blackpool on monday yee haa!


----------



## tissyblue

Hello all!!!


Oooo - we're all back together again. Good! Just loved my trip to TT last Wednesday although I picked the night to have a seat in the stand I think! Robbie was superb - what a showman (show off? I'll let him off). Have just been knackered this week after too many nights out and early mornings with R. He wakes up at 4.30 wanting to watch "Pat". I know Pat has probably already started his morning shift in Greendale but that's not really the point is it?   


Crazy - good luck tomorrow, hope it goes ok.


Twinkle - I would be raging if I was asked to teach something I wasn't qualified for (I hope its an easy group of kids for you at the very least). Bet you are counting the days till the holidays....


...speaking of which, how many more sleeps for you Mummy30 and Carol before your hols? Think Mrs Coops is away too.


Gems - Sept will be here before you know it. Its bound to be worrying you but try and stay calm (easier said than done, I'm sure)


Chickadee - not long now till you're on that bike - its all downhill to Paris!!


That's as far back as I've got. Big waves to the rest of the north east posse!


----------



## Mummy30

6 sleeps for me    just heading out to garage maybe get my car fixed. over a year since my neighbour crashed into it and its still not sorted. so annoyed with it. do working late all week so I'm shattered


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all, not been on till today been real busy organising  for mOve, but busy is good keeps my mind off the bad stuff! Glad everyone seems well and folks looking forward to holidays! 2 sleeps for me then get keys for house, very exciting!


----------



## Mummy30

hi all, hows everyones weekends going??

We had a nice day today, after a very mentally bizarre and upsetting 2 days. Not going into details on here but it was about a family member being reported missing from his home who i am quite close to.  Lots of phone calls to from the police who were tracking his car as it made its way up here.....  they thought he would come to me so 1am i have suffolk police calling me to keep an eye out for him. Great, that time in the morning lol.    Like i said, im saying no more, he is fine now, and at my mums after a horrid time.    Why do ppl in this world be so cruel and horrible to their loved ones  anway... back to our day today lol.

got new football strips from the club shop then headed to jimmy chungs. OMG... what an absolute mess the twins were in.  Didnt help that we got the big table in the middle of the place, not a discreet corner one that i usually would opt for!!  We had forks waving about causing bits of chicken to fly around and ping off folk in the queue, we had every cutlery, napkin and food on the floor, we had a nice sticky table caused by sweet n sour sauce (how sticky is that stuff!!), we had screaming and shouts of joy when it was ice cream time, then they were "baking" with the ice cream and madam showed A how to "draw" on the table using melted icecream on the end of the spoon,  we had daddy cracking up (hee hee) - so all in all if i was pondering taking the 2 of them to a meet myself one day im most certainly NEVER EVER taking them with me!!  No way would i have managed them if DP wasnt there to help!!  Funny looking back at it but OMG how embarassing was it!  We were the family you hope you dont get a table beside!

Oh, and whats going on with the blooming roadworks on ellon road... nightmare. And some t!ts bombing it down the bus lane to cut in... grrrrrr.

Off to sunny blackpool on monday, planning on getting up at 4am and leaving by 5 to bypass the rush hours in aberdeen and dundee. Dreading the drive and the kids capering in the back. But cant wait to get there. 

This week has been very emotional and mentally draining and ive realised how certain members of my family are just plain idiots and TBH i dont want much more to do with them. Thank goodness i live far away from them and they are distant relations...  just glad the innocent person in it all is ok and safe now.


----------



## Lainsy

Here I was wondering why I hadn't had any updates for ages - forgot there was a new thread   

Glad to hear all the girls had a great time at TT - not jealeous in the least (yeah right!).

Lots of people on their hols so hope you are all having a great time and gets lots of sunshine   

Chick lots of luck with your bike ride, still can't believe it's come round so quick.  I am sure you will do absolutely fab!

Not much happening, living quietly - hardly even been on ** lately   .  We're doing fine though, Jamie got on ok at hosp, medicine seems to be working (too well in that we have to reduce the dose as Dr said we have to up and lower it ourselves accordingly!) and he is back to his happy self.  They weighed him and he only weighed 16lb 8oz, such a wee toot!  He's eating fine though and even managed to eat all his tea tonight without throwing any of it at me


----------



## jackabean72

Afternoon ladies

SNS - how's the new house??
Tissy - Are you off to see the Queen this week?
Lainsy - Glad the hospital gave something to help jamie, glad he's back to his normal self.  16lbs 8oz! Wow Charlotte was 19lbs 2oz at her last weigh in lol she's a wee tubster ha ha
Mummy30 - Hope you have a fab time in Blackpool.
Carol - Eva looks like she's having a gr8 time at Peppa Pig World. 
Chickadee - Not long now till the big race! Your doing so well with all your training and raised so much money   

AFM - Charlotte is having a bit of a time at the moment  - still had that cough so doctor has finally given her anti-biotics so hoping it will clear up and now today i've discovered she has little spots on her tummy and chest!!! I'm thinking chickenpoks   Need to keep my eye on them see if they progress to anything!!
Had a fabulous time in Kelso at the weekend, the cottage we rented was just beautiful....so peaceful and the weather was gr8.  My cousins wedding was nice but only stayed for the first two dances as Charlotte was grumpy.  I enjoyed my pimms on the lawn before dinner though hee hee   

Hope everyone elses weekend was good?? xx


----------



## jackabean72

Morning ladies

Everyone seems to have disappeared lol. 

Saffa - how was your holiday?
Starry- Is A any better with the screaming??

Charlotte has finally cut her first tooth! It started to come through at the weekend, think that's why she's more crabby than usual. Can't believe that's her 7 months already. 

DH and I are looking to go away for a night for our anniversary on the 2nd august, anyone recommend anywhere? In scotland x


----------



## twinkle123

I'm still here!  Loving this not having to get up at 6am every morning, battle with teenagers all day and spend the evening thinking ahead to the next day! Holidays are great!!! Just a bit annoyed that it's not summer weather any more but hoping that seeing I've got 6 weeks holiday, I might see a bit more sun in that time.

Have spent the first week catching up with my ironing (yes, it took that long!   )  Quite nice finding clothes I didn't know I had though - saves me buying new things!  Been doing a lot of pottering too. Finally finding time to catch up with things.

DH has 2 weeks off work starting on Saturday. Not sure what we're doing next week. We had planned to go to Perth for a few days a visit my cousin and his family but haven't got round to organising anything.  We're off to the Black Isle the week after that so hoping for good weather.

Well done Charlotte on the first tooth.  How far are you wanting to venture for your anniversary night away?

Hi to everyone else. Hope all bumps, babies and toddlers are well.
x


----------



## Mummy30

hello, thats me back from sunny blackpool. i have to admit i had a fantastic time, such a lovely caravan park. i was dubious after our awful experience at haven at ayr but this was miles better.  Bit of a disaster within an hour of arriving A fell and split his head and had to go off to casualty to get checked out, he was fine but was a scare blood dripping down his face.  The next day we went to the zoo, and guess what  he fell again, this time grazing his nose and forehead, with a big egg head!  I did take photos, ill put them on ** tomorrow if ive time!!

The kids argued a lot of the time, mostly the two boys arguing and C stuck in the middle.  they didnt eat well, they just threw their food and generally we were the "dreaded rowdy family that tried to hide away in the corner", i kept thinking that everyone was whispering about us as the kids behaviour at the table was atrocious.  doh.  They have always been like that, im not sure what i can do that im not already doing to calm them at meal times.  

Overall, the postives outweighed the negatives, the weather was good enough to us and DS1 got on a lot of the big rollercoasters at the pleasure beach. I went on the pepsi max big one a few times, its MINT! 

just catching up on my programmes on the planner now.


----------



## peglet

Hi Ladies

Sunny days!!!! 
Stuck in office!!! 

Quick question for you twin mummies; i had a travel system for when we had bubbles, but realise we need something bigger   ideally i'd like something that can hold a carry cot(pram base thing)/car seat and convert to buggy....not asking much eh!

What did you ladies use and why?  I don't want to fall into the same trap I did with bubbles and me a marketering persons dream by buying everything!

Cheers 

Pegsx


----------



## mommyof2

Hi folks,


Sorry havent been here in a bit... but anyways, saw pegs question about the buggy and remembered seeing the bugaboo having something new for twinnies with cot thing and buggy convertible too... Pegs? Worth having a look.. i know that they have that one in stock at John Lewis.....




Mayx


----------



## tissyblue

Pegs - think you will just need a mini-bus   


No time as usual. Who's going on holiday next so I can be jealous??


----------



## twinkle123

Think it might be me who's away next.  Off to the Black Isle on Friday for a week in the borrowed in-laws caravan.  Not very extravagant but nice and cheap!


----------



## peglet

Me me me.... I go on holibobs after twinkle..... away to the west coast on 23rd for a week in a caravan with my sis and a total of 3 kids.... no wine for me this year! This is my 30th year there .....love it; love it; love it!!!

Tissy - mini bus bought last week as hubbie finishes his work tomorrow for new job and has to give up company car (he's away to work in same place as FFF! - small world!) he's got my car so we bought an smax for me - earlier than planned but love it!

Pegs 
(feeling the love on this sunny day!)


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Pegs - small world eh lol !

Lovely sunny day today, feel really bad for wanting to snooze when I get back from haircut but if I sit outside I might fall asleep and burn lol

No holijoes for me this year and nothing extravagent for next year, we'll  be driving down to see the inlaws in Huddersfield at easter but i'm really looking forward to it.  My SIL has just bought a new house and they have a spare room with en-suite which means we won't have to stay in a hotel this time.... fab, any by then i'll defo be able to have a glassy vino ... happy days.

Right, better get my butt ready and get to the hairdresser, its badly needing cut .

Have a lovely day everyone

x


----------



## twinkle123

Right strict instructions ladies:  if anything important happens over the next week - any announcements, births etc, can someone please text me! 

Going to be without internet access while I'm staying at the Black Isle.  Internet on phone is playing up an my new phone hasn't arrived yet.  Need to phone O2 and complain as they said it should be here by the end of last week.   

Off back outside.  Not wasting any of the sun!


----------



## Mummy30

hello 

pegs- regarding buggies....  we have the twin two. i bought it because it came with two carseats that just cliped on and off easliy, no fuss, then it converted into a buggy with seats which i have now.  One double buggy for all my needs.    BUT im not sure i would recommend it. Its massive, bulky, heavy...... i wouldnt get it again if i went back in time. The phil and teds is popular and is sized as a single buggy, its sturdy but for me i couldnt have one baby low down, amongst shopping bags, car exhausts etc... but that is my opinion. how about a power twin, by the same compay as twin two... jane. (think its pronounced hanee)  Youtube do some great videos of people "operating" buggies, and i know the twin two is on there, have a look there.    I thought that the aberdeen shops were useless when it came to twin buggies.    

I also have a side by side cheapo buggy that i had for when i was childminding, never has £70 been so well spent! Been using that, had it on holiday as it fits in car easier than my twin two, but having a side by side one means i am restricted when its bin day and bins hog the pavement, some shops i cant get in due to its width, but i do like seeing my two sit together and they sometimes hold hands! so cute.

Have you checked on the twins thread on here


----------



## Lainsy

Hello girlies - why does the weekend always go past so quickly   .  Hope everyone has had a good time.  It is Peterhead Scottish week so we ventured into Peterhead yesterday - we were lucky, it poured all morning then dried up for about 3 hours and started pouring again as we were heading home - bet the sun is shining tomorrow when I am back to work!  Saw Mummy30 with her family- it was lovely to have a wee chat.  I eventually gave in and went on the spinning teacups with Jamie as daddy wouldn't (Jamie wanted to go on - honest   ).

Going to watch apprentice tonight - can't decide who I want to win but definately not Suzie, she is so annoying.

Twinkle and Pegs enjoy your hols - I have last 2 weeks of August off work but not going anywhere, just days here and there.  Wanting to take Jamie to Edinburgh Zoo or Blair Drummond Safari Park but can't decide which - anyone been and can recommend?

FFF - not long to go now!  Hope you have organised who is doing your big announcement on here for you?


----------



## Mummy30

evening all

yes lainsy, great to see you on saturday.  I did have a look at the tea cups later on to see if jamie was on with daddy but didnt see!  Bet it was great fun! We got off lightly, DS1 just went on the bouncy castle but £2 for 5 shots FFS rip off......    We went to the firestation open day today and it was really good.  Were there over an hour watching demonstrations, tour round the training tower, kids got to use toy hoses, they sat in the drivers seat of the engines and into the changing room.  C screamed when she went into the fire engines front seat! she was scared apparently!  A and DS1 loved it. Love scottish week up here, such a buzz about the town. Thought it was ironic, me in my england rugby fleece on saturday haha. 

i cant wait for apprentice tonight, but i quite like suzie and secretly hopes she wins, although any of the 4 are worthy winners. 

Ive not been to the zoo or safari for yonks, however, i was warned that the zoo is very hilly and would need to be fit to push a double buggy up many steep slopes... thats the only reason ive put it off!

Dp back to work tomorrow, thank goodness.


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls am soo bad at posting A hasnt been well thats he just better now wasnt eating then came out in a rash the doc thought she was away to get chicken pox but turned out just to be viral infection. Alot goin on her just now with oh dont want to say much on here tho!! Just that he aint been well it nothing serious but affects alot of things like lifting A and stuff and also if we want another baby it could make it even harder coz tabs he is on can affect his swimmers so that means both of us have problem   . He is 12years older than me but didnt expect this just now. 

Mummy30 glad you had a good holiday you photos are fab oh and i love ur hair.

Pegs are u feeling any better? Are you gonna find out the sexes?

Fff not long to go now this time last year i was at the same stage as you and getting feed up if u do get induced dont worry i loved it all.

Jaks hows you and little c? Did you end up doing anything on sat?

Fiona how little e doing? And f?

Sns how u doing hunnie?

Carol your pics make me laugh so much of little eva.

Chick hows things? Welldone to you on your cycle you did so well.

Lainsy how little j doing? Trying to walk yet?

Tissy enjoy your day in edinburgh? (Think it was there lol)

Saffa did you enjoy ur break? Were the boys all excited to see you when you got home?

Gems do you know when ur op will be yet?

Crazy how did ur follow up appointment go?

Angelina how you doing? U gonna find out the sex?

Mrscoops how was your holiday? Was it hard going with a toddler?

Ok thats all i can do for now sorry to the peeps i have missed.

xx


----------



## CrazyS

Hi SN

Hope your OH comes through whatever ails him at the moment and you can get on with planning no2.

We had our appointment three weeks ago.  Perhaps I was expecting a little more but it all feels a little flat.  Basically told chances of it all working were 10-15%.  I had some bloods taken for anti-cardio lipins so still waiting on the results for those - should be back this week.  But basically, I am provisionally booked in for tx next month.  I am swithering because I don't know what these results will mean if positive and also I have booked to go on holiday at the end of Septmeber so wondering whether I should wait until that is out of the way and go for treatment in November (as I am away with work in October).  I just don't want to wait that long.  Decisions  arrrrh!

Sorry all about me - how's everyone else doing?  Enjoy the holidays and the fab weather? - not!

Cx


----------



## Lainsy

Hi Crazy sorry you are feeling a bit flat - I think we pin all our hopes up and then it is such a let down when it doesn't work.  Chin up   

Starry hope OH is on the mend soon and glad to hear A is better.  Jamie still making no attempt at walking, although he is standing when I hold him now - he loves standing up and dancing to music.  At the moment he is throwing all his food on the floor - little monkey looks me straight in the eye and then deliberately does it   

So who watched apprentice on Sunday?  I was surprised Tom won but quite pleased, he seems like a genuinely nice guy - thought Helen totally blew it in the end but if it had been the normal job at the end of it she would have walked it.  Oh well what now to watch?!

Footie season back again on Saturday - even though I don't get to the games anymore will be so glad to have it back on the tv and I love my Soccer Saturday with Jeff Stelling & Co


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey gorgeous Gals,

Well i'm still here, ready and waiting for wee man to make an appearance.  Felt really pants today :-(

Am really hoping that when i go to see consultant next Thurs that they can start me straight away.  Can hardly walk now, my hips and pelvis are giving up.

As for announcement, did have MrsCoops mobile number but I lost it when I updated my phone.  If you guys PM me your number I'll add you on the list to let you know when he's finally here.

A question for ya - are these jumperoo things good?  Am thinking of getting one but probably not a new one though, they are quite expensive.

Hope everyone is well, sorry no personals.  Am off to bed soon, started another stuart Mcbride book last night.

xx


----------



## jackabean72

FFF- hope baby boy makes an appearance soon  just a quick one on the jumperoo...best investment we ever made. Charlotte just loves it, definitely try and buy second hand. Gumtree aberdeen sells them all the time...type gumtree into google xxx


----------



## gmac2304

Flo, just texted u - let me know if u don't get it! xxx


----------



## Mummy30

FFF - when is your actual due date??

Doing a bit of decorating here... or we will be. just been ripping the wall paper off our bedroom, DP caved in and we have bought some lovely over bed units, i cant wait, been after them for so so long!    He says i can choose the paint colours etc but no wall paper. Fine by me, dusty pink and purple here i come! 

Twins very difficult just now....  oh well.


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, just a quickie, I'm  impressed Starry with your personals, well done you.  Crazy sorry to hear you're feeling a little low, not good, keep your chin up petal and go for treatment when you think  you'll be at your strongest, hugs.
Mummy that's good re decorating, we did our bedroom not long ago but still waiting on Mr B to paint the ensuite, only been waiting 3 months so far.  In saying that he has been putting in a new downstairs look for my mum and dad.
Lainsy glad to hear J is well, fab he's enjoying dancing, one day he'll surprise you by walking all of a sudden, I cried when Eva took her first steps.
Flip Flop I would say hold off getting the jumperoo til baby is older but we have one here I'd be happy to sell to you petal, I'll make sure it's all in good order first but you can just decide if you want it whenever but will give you first choice as planned to sell it anyway.  My niece came at the weekend and took away loads of stuff, including the pram system we used, felt funny packing it all up.
I'm suffering with a cold, sore throat so feeling pretty sorry for myself.  This weather doesn't help, drives me nuts that I can't go out in the garden with Eva.  Hanging up my washing this morning and it was freezing, had to go and put a cardigan on madam.  We're seriously looking at moving to Australia, we've spoke about it loads but it's just leaving my parents that keeps me here as they're too old to travel.  I just want a life for Eva where she can be outside loads and guaranteed summers, not like here.  big decision though.
Anyway better go as the oven is beeping saying Eva's lunch is ready, so wish she'd eat a sandwich would make life much easier ).
Big hugs to everyone, bumps and children.
Carol
xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hiya everyone,    just a quickie,    
Crazy - sorry to hear you're feeling low - I think we have all felt a bit like that.  But thinking positive thoughts helps.  I have heard December is a lucky month so October time might be a good time to start down regging.  
Mummy - Just finished a lot of decorating.  One special little room to decorate next.    Flip Flop -  Not long to wait now.  I want one of those Jumperoo thingys think they look fab.    AFM - had hosp today for repeat scan and everything measuring perfect as LO was on its side last time and was not for moving.  Was able to get better pics too.  Such a relief.    I'm suffering with a cold either that or it is heyfever - not entirely sure but not such a runny nose today.    Starry - hope your other half is okay.  No dont think we will bother finding out sex.  Only cos I cant trust my hubby not to tell my mother in law and I would want that info between us.  Carol - Australia would be fab.  I could never move far as my in laws might visit. lol.  big decision though.
Big hugs.  
A xx


----------



## abdncarol

A sooo pleased today's scan went well petal, you'll be so relieved and will have some fab pics to cherish and swoon over.  xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hey all quick one from me! Hope everyone keeping well! We are settled well into new house so fine having own space again! Just enjoying sone relaxation this avo house is tidy washing on so got my feet up!


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls i just got this page from FFF she asked me to pass it on 2 you all.

Hiya, didn't want to post on ********, but got induced last night. Pains were immense so got morphine injection at 2am. Been zonked ever since lol. 

Rekon it'll be a few days before he's here tho.

Girls she doesnt want anyone to mention anything on **.

Good luck fff hopefully not long now.

xxx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there 

SNS - Good you are all settled.  Get your feet up after all the hard work.  It is great when you empty all the boxes and can enjoy your new home.

Good luck fff hopefully not long now.  

A
xx


----------



## abdncarol

FFF good luck, we're all thinking about you and hope your precious baby will arrive very soon and be as painless for mummy as possible.  Big hugs xx


----------



## Mummy30

ohhhhh FFF, hope its all going well x  

I think its funny when any of us tell on here before ** and when there is the big ** announcement we all have to pretend we knew nothing hee hee, i always have a wee smirk to myself!!!  as if im like "haha i already knew"!!!


----------



## fionamc

FFF - hope the pain gets less and he doesn't keep you hanging on too long!  Good luck and looking forward to hearing your news.

Starry - I too was impressed with your long post!  We are on holiday in our caravan at the moment and kids are thoroughly enjoying themselves.  Weather could be better but at least it's dry.  Mobile internet is painfully slow for everything but **, but will be watching out for news!

Angelina - lovely news that everything is looking good on your scan.  Have fun decorating the nursery.

Carol - waiting for 3 months for a job to be done is nothing, we have had only half of our kitchen floor tiled for about 8 months!  Australia sounds great, but as you say, it is a big step leaving parent/s behind.  Do you make a cooked lunch for Eva every day?  Freya doesn't really eat sandwiches much either but she likes crackers and cheese, breadsticks and humous and that sort of thing.

Was going to write a bit more but just realised the time.  Going to go for a walk.  Will post more later.


----------



## twinkle123

Where are you Fiona?!?  We've just come back tonight from a week in the in-laws borrowed caravan.  Were at the Black Isle and it rained for the entire week.  Grrr!!!  Had a nice relaxing time though but could have been done with more sitting outside in the the sun.  Never mind, still got 3 weeks before I'm back at work.  Surely it must be sunny sometime!   

Can't stop.  Supposed to be upstairs unpacking bags but got a bit distracted!

Looking forward to hearing your news FFF.......


----------



## fionamc

Pants to your weather Twinkle but glad you were able to relax.  We set off on Tuesday, trying to decide whether to head west or south!  A friend recommended  the Black Isle and we wondered about there or Montrose.  We plumped on Montrose and it has been mostly dry so far but not very warm.  Kids got in the outdoor paddling pool but I had to keep forcing F to come out to be wrapped up for a while when she kept turning bluish.  Not very summery warm weather but forecast looks a bit better for Sunday, so here's hoping!  Thinking of heading a bit further south on Monday, maybe Stirling/Trossachs area, so we can at least visit family in Perth or head into Glasgow if the weather doesn't pick up.  Off to walk the dog now and then get to bed ready for a 6.30 ish start again.


----------



## jackabean72

Evening Ladies

I seem to have found myself with a spare hour or so this evening, Charlotte is fast asleep in bed and DH is at Perth Races   .  Hope everyone is well??

I've just signed into the website rather than used my phone and just realised that my baby will be 8 months on Saturday!!!! OMG where did the time go   too fast she will be a year before I know it.  Me and DH were speaking about having another baby and he's giving the green light so we are going to try ourselves for a while   lol see how it goes even if it's just for fun lol. If it doesn't happen then a year or two we will go for private treatment.  All that said if it's not to be then we are still very blessed with C, I count myself so lucky everyday and think of all the ladies on here who are desperate for a precious baby.   

Go myself a new job   part time bookkeeper in Bridge of Don start in September....not said anything offical on ** as my work only just found out and I want to make sure I get my holiday pay first.  They have already messed me about after maternity hence the reason I looked for a new job   . A HUGE special thanks to Peglet who reccommened and told me about the job...I owe you.  Just goes to show it's not what you know it's who you know.

We had DH's brothers wedding on Friday and that was somewhat eventful.....DH brother asked him to leave at the end of the night lol.  DH got very drunk   and insulted her brother and his new wife!!! I should have known it was going to happen tbh as DH hates her anyway but I thought he would at lease hold it together for one day.  I don't think much of her either but I would never have said anything on their wedding day.  Trust my husband to be as tactful as ever lol.  His brother is now not speaking to him and their mum was ragin....families eh who'd have them!

Well that's me for now.  What's everyones plans for the weekend?? It's our anniversary on 2nd Aug so we are going into town on friday to have a day and night together....stay in town and my mum is looking after C.  Need to watch the pennies for holidays which is 6 weeks today for those of you who didn't see my ** lol xxx


----------



## Mummy30

hello - oh jacka ooops to your DH..... very embarassing for you too i would imagine!  weddings are all such hassel with families etc, theres always a grumble along the line!  Stored your name under your number now on my phone!!  I did get texts from you last month, but i thought it was some sort of scam as they were that chain texts lol. Accept my apologies please hehe.    

I have a BIG boy here.... he is in pants!!  eeeeekkkkk, he has been potty training for about 10 days now. I feel he is young but he kept telling me when he had peed and pooped so i thought, sod it, lets try it. He is doing really really well, he still has occasional accidents but overall he asks me to get his potty and at times he sits on it himself. He is better with nothing on his bottom half, gets a bit confused when he has his pants on but he loves his pants!!    Not ventured out far, but when i have ive put him in pull ups and he has still gone to the toilet.  I still remind him about every 15 mins but for now im happy.  He has no fear of the big toilet either and will sit quite the thing on the throne!  

Not much more news from me, decorating our bedroom just now, living out of cases and boxes as we sold our wardrobes and draweres and its 6 weeks at last til our new over bed storage comes!  Cant decide on what i want, defintaly going to do a stencil of some sort and paint it dusky pink/purple/cream but i cant fully make up my mind.  Anyone experience in stenciling a tree on a wall lol

DS1 has got trampolining at 3 today and bouncy castle tomorrow, its 2 hours a session and i signed him up to help him work and play in groups, he enjoys it and gives him some time away from the little ones.  

Right, A has peed on the floor so id better go clean it up !! haha.


----------



## Mummy30

heeelllooooo anyone here..... if were not careful this debated thread will be deleted for lack of use haha!!

how is everyone


----------



## twinkle123

Helllllllllllooooooooooo!!!!!!!! I'm here!

Love the video of your twins on **.  Also love how they start acting all 'cool' when they see you're watching!

Had a fine shopping and lunch trip into town with my sister and mum today.  First time in years it's just been the 3 of us in town together. Sister's been busy having children and her husband works away a lot, and mum my developed some strange phobia about going into town!  She's over it now though.  Very odd - she's fine shopping in any other city or town but used to get panicky in Aberdeen!  Not quite sure what's going on between the two of them but they seemed very obsessed about talking about me and prams today!?!    Maybe they know something that I don't know!

Friend and her newish boyfriend have just been round.  So sweet!  Can't keep their hands off each other.  I remember the days...........


----------



## bubblicous

dont worry mummy i wont delete your thread


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girlies

Been a long time since i've been on here... i've been a busy bee with loads on this last month or so...  Have been really unwell also   Which i keep off of **...  I've been having serious issues with my bottom so to speak which has left me exhausted and anemic now..YAY!!  
My surgery to close myy bottom was going ot be postponed till closer to christmas time...but i'm having none of that!!  Its looking like i'm having the operation done privately through my Bupa...  the my surgeon at ARI just so happens to be the surgeon at Albyn, so am waiting to hear back if he is willing to do the operation there..FINGERS CROSSED!  My mum was making me feel a bit bad about the operation as i'm having my womb removed at the same time and she keeps banging on about the fact i will regret having such a radical operation and my chance of having a baby would be gone forever...  i know she means well BUT she doesn't have to live with this..I DO...  I've had 8 years of suffering now...i want my life back..

My sister gets married in 2 weeks... so busy with the stress of that...shes been a total bridezilla!!  love her dearly but goodness me shes hard work..lol!!

How is everyone else doing??

xxx


----------



## peglet

Gems

No wonder you have been catching so many colds    your immune system must be shot to pieces just now.

Big decisions going on in your life just now then...... am I reading right that if you have the bowel/closure op you are removing your womb and that's that..... you're chances of conceiving are over?     I can only imagine how hard a decision that must have been to take.  

I read in admiration of you and other woman on this board and all you have gone through....

Are you a bridesmaid at your sisters wedding (have you seen the movie?? - hope you didn't steal any of the ideas!)  

Big hugs Gemsxx

pegsx


----------



## Mummy30

haha bridesmaids was hilarious wasnt it!!!  

oh gems,  it was a massive decision to have this op for many reasons, you mum im sure means well in what she says but dont let her accidently stress you out.  All mums want the best for their daughters and she is just concerned for you.  Only you can make that decision and you know best. It will benefit you in the long term. Im waffling now....  

Off to ramboland tomorrow with some pals, cant believe school is back on tuesday.  The hols have flown by, looking forward to DS1 this year at school, with his favourite teacher. Wondering if it will make a difference to him, she is a lovely lady who has the softly softly approach to teaching and NEVER shouts.  First time he will be having a teacher like this...... 

I now have A in pants and C in knickers.... im running around like a headless chicken chasing them with the potty all day and doing lots of high fives!! Oh, and C has a black eye... she fell out of bed the other night.    kids.


----------



## fionamc

Gemz - it sounds as though you have already made your decision and I'm sure it wasn't easy coming to that decision.  Hopefully your mum can respect the choice that you have made and that after years of pain, you just want to feel better.  Hope the surgery goes really well and you feel like a new person afterwards.  Would adoption be something you would consider?

Have a great time at your sister's wedding! x

Mummy - have a great time at Ramboland (hope it is all open for you   ).  Sounds like A and C are doing really well with potty training.  I hadn't even considered it yet, as E was 3 years 2 months (but he did it in 2 days and with no stress), but F has been indicating wanting to go to the toilet a wee bit and she did a pea sized poo in the caravan toilet!  Och, well maybe more button sprout.  She still only has a few words and can't actually ask yet though.  Was easier in the caravan, as not far for her to go to point to the toilet door.

Pegs, how are you keeping and how many weeks are you now?  You can't have too long to go until the half way mark?  Glad you all enjoyed going to the cinema last night.

Only a few more days until E starts school.  Have mixed feelings about it.  Quite sad that I will have a lot less time with him but excited for him too and looking forward to more time with F on her own doing more age appropriate stuff, rather than trying to stop her dismantling E's train track/jigsaws etc!


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya girls, oh Gems you're so brave and strong, I hope you manage to get your operation done privately so like you said you can get your life back but it sounds like a really big operation you have to face.  Only you know the pain you have to face each day and I know you wouldn't have made the decision lightly about losing your womb.  Hugs
Yeah pegs have you a bump yet, carrying those 2 precious bundles?  
E starting school is a big deal Fiona, I can't imagine that day with Eva, i'll be crying buckets!!
Oh Bev the thought of potty training with just Eva makes me anxious never mind with 2 kiddies.  She does tell me know when she'd one a "poo poo in her naps naps" and we've read the princess potty book a few times to her but she's yet to do a wee wee on the potty, she sits there for about 2 seconds.  Maybe something to think about after her holidays.  We started this week with her out of her sleeping bag and into a quilt and pillow.  She got up a couple of times the first night but seems okay now, though does seem to always be upside down on top of the covers with her feet on the pillow.  Not ready for the cot sides to come down yet as I know then she'll be a monkey getting up all the time.  Again maybe when we come back from hols we'll try it.
Having a nightmare time with my sister, she is waiting to hear when she has to go into rehab but in the meantime she's drinking herself til she passes out every day.  Just so horrible for the kids and for my brother in law.  It was my dad's birthday yesterday and my mum and I had to go over to feed the kids their lunch and dinner.  I hate it so much, just breaks my heart for them and hate Eva having to go into that environment.  
Anyway, on a happier note I'm off out to Eat on the Green tonight with some friends, can't wait.  Just need to find something to wear, my stepson Ben is babysitting Eva.  Then a super strict diet starts from Monday, no carbs or alcohol til we go to Spain.
Have lovely weekends everyone, hi to everyone I've missed.
Carol
xxx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls i dont have much time for personals just now.

Mummy30 ya on the twins doing sooo well isnt that good for there age? Also love your video of them.

Gems hunnie u are having such a hard time just now    I didnt realise you were having your womb removed. I hope you start to feel better soon and ur op aint to far away.xx

Fiona how is E doing? Did you enjoy your hoilidays?

Pegs how u doing how many wks are you now?

Am so jelous at the girls that saw bridesmaid i so wanted to go but other have would never have got home on time.Well i now have a speed crawler and climber!!! And because she climbs up everything she has 2 bruises on her  head am worried what ppl think but i cant catch her everytime she climbs she pulled herself up the coffee table then feel forward well am guessing thats what she did but i was in the kitchen then done the same with her cot upstairs. I wad at dizzys yesterday i just love that place.

Carol just saw ur post  not soo good about ur sister hope it gets sorted soon. Thats good your are making the use of ben while he is here hope you n dh manage to have a nite out 2. And now i just noticed on ** it is dh ur going out with lol

Sorry to everyone i have missed but i need to get organised to go out.

xx


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle glad you had a nice day out with ur mum n sister yesterday. Do they know u just had tx?xx


----------



## twinkle123

No they don't know Starry.  Can't be botherered with their questions and need to know what stage I'm at.  Don't even tell them when I'm staying overnight in Glasgow.  My mum gets a bit annoyed when I tell her afterwards but it's really nobody else's business.  Except you lot of course!    I try to compare it to normal people trying to conceive.  They wouldn't be telling their mum they were trying for a baby during the night and the date they're doing a pregnancy test!!!
x


----------



## Mummy30

well rambo land was ALL open!!!  a lot cheaper than hoodles but my two didnt enjoy it as much. DS1 took his pal with him so i had 4 kids to watch!! easy!  They ran wild but A sulked on me a lot, asked for a pee every 2 mins so he could get out!!  Madam did her first pee in a big toilet there... they really should have potty/smaller toilet seat there and a better sink... more complaints haha. Me and the Cadonas get on really really well... NOT.  (i didnt really complain BTW, just to my pals!)    

Both of them lots of pees today in the potty, A had one pee on the floor, C was dry, but pull ups were wet from the car journey. 

Starry - i thought potty training them at this age was young but then you hear stories of "oh my boy was trained at 20 months..." and " it only took my daughter a couple of days and she was only 18 months" blah blah blah. i dont listen. im doing it my way and at the speed the twins want to do it. 

Carol - it took my two months to learn to stay in their bed when the bars came off, but now most of the time they do stay in their bed. Took a long time tho. 

Off to thomascook tomorrow to book our holiday next year... getting in quick for free child.. still a fortune tho!


----------



## Lainsy

Mummy30 I am following you on my posts tonight   .  Loved the video of the A&C playing, just so cute.  Jamie loves that programme too !  Good to hear they are getting on well with their potty training but don't you just hate those people that want to tell you how their kid did everything at a certain age - hello, every kid is different !  Bet you are excited to be booking your holiday for next year though - where are you off to?

Twinkle hope you are enjoying the rest of your holidays, not long now   

Carol sorry to hear about your sister, such a worry for you.  On a brighter note, hope you had a nice meal at Eat on the Green.

Fiona, bet you can't believe E is starting school - bet he'll love it !

Gemz poor you, you really have been through a lot.  I really really hope you get your operation soon and it puts an end to your suffering.  Such a big decision for you, you are a very brave woman   

Angelina - how are you keeping?  It is amazing how quickly time flies by.

Starry how is A?  Can't believe that was her 1 already.  Looks like she had a great birthday and got lots of lovely pressies.  Is she still bum shuffling   

Saffa - how are the boys doing?  Can't believe how big they are in their photos on **, they look bigger than J!

Hope the girls that went to see Bridesmaids had a great time - so wish dh hadn't been on backshift that night, would have loved to have seen in.  Oh well.

Right that's my nice post almost done!  Finished work today for 2 weeks - yippee, it has been so busy, having to work extra as so short staffed just now, but that's me.  We are going to Blair Drummond in the second week, staying down in Stirling for a couple of nights and my mum & dad are coming with us, so looking forward to that.  Other than just days here and there.  Going to take them to the leisure beach, heard great things about the pool so can't wait.

My lazy boy is still bum shuffling    Can't believe what a speed he moves around at - he is into everything, including putting his jigsaw piece into the video/dvd player !  Every night when I am tidying away his toys I am always hunting for something, I am sure he does it deliberately


----------



## jackabean72

CrazyS I've made a few friends suggests to you on **...hope i've not missed anyone.  Also did vice versa again might have missed some people if so let me know.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

I think i have added crazy lol.  

Are well all ok??  

Ive decided tonight that my DP is no longer my Dp but just my P!!!    I really wanted a nice relaxing bath, went upstairs this evening, filled the bath with lots of bubbles, put on my jacuzzi pump, had music playing... lovely.  so i thought, i got about 5 mins peace until i heard little footsteps coming up the stairs.  it was A. Great.  He found the pump VERY interesting and funny and decided that he was going to play with it. He was soaked. he tried to climb in, he blew the bubbles all over the place, he then went on to get the talc out the cupboard and shake it everywhere, before licking it.  Then he spotted my GHDs lying on the floor and attempted to straighten his hair. All the time the door was left open and the bathroom got cold and my (d)P was downstairs obvlivous to me yelling at him.  I was so annoyed, i just wanted 30 mins of peace. I had about 10 mins before i had to get out and sort A out who was dripping wet but suitably delighted with himself too!!!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Just a quickie, been up to my eyes at the moment....with the trolls wedding and looking after the twins..lol see **...little terrors!!

Anyhoo, i have a date for hospital...i';m going in on the 5th September!!!!  Going down the NHS route, think GP had words ...  My parents will still be here as they werent due to go back to abu dhabi until 8th Sept but my mum might be staying a couple of extra weeks... still haven't decided if i'm having the hystorectamy aswell yet...  But can't wait to get my bottom fixed so to speak, will be a horrendous recovery BUT i will be fighting fit this time next year and can look forward to having my life back after 7 years of hell xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey Gems,

Glad you've got a date for your op, really not that far away. Least you had the wedding to take your mind off it a bit.

Best of luck to you and hope that the recovery isn't too bad.

Xxx


----------



## Mummy30

come on girls... where are you all its all gone quiet


----------



## tissyblue

Sorry - I've been busy packing all my stuff and hiding in Sonia's suitcase for NZ!


----------



## twinkle123

Hey tissy, leave some space for me! I'm only small so don't need much space!!!   

Not much to report from me.  3rd week of term starts tomorrow. Only 6 more weeks until the holidays!   DH is off work for half of my October holidays so need to get somewhere organised to go for a break.  He wants to got abroad but it's too late now, can't afford it and his passport has expired!  Then he mentioned London which isn't too late but costs too much.  Centre Parcs was also mentioned.  Oh decisions, decisions! Any ideas Somewhere cheap and nice for between 3 and 5 days?

Off to pack my school bag and look out some responsible clothes.  Got an easy timetable on a Monday so Sundays aren't full of the dread and moans that I've had in the past!
x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey ladies,

Yeah it is really quiet on here, guess I use ******** alot but dont put everything.

Dan and Flynn came in last night but the visit went by too quick and I didn't want them to go.  Dan is knackered with looking after Flynn and I feel so bad that he's doing it all on his own.  Our good friends live a few doors Dow so their teenage daughter is gonna take wee man off his hands fir a few hours after school.

AFM still waiting to hear when scan will be. Doc says if it us a stone blocking then they'll try to take it out via camera down my throat. Hate the idea of the procedure but it would be best as no recovery time.

Dan doesn't get paid for being off work but I think my works healthcare pay you if your admitted to hospital so am gonna call HR and find out.

Feel like im losing my bond with Flynn being in here, it's really hard and am nervous about going home incase he doesnt settle with me or forgets who I am. Geez I'm welling up already :-(

Sorry no personals

X


----------



## Mummy30

awwww FFF, dont worry, he will know his mummy when you get home. babies are clever like that. 

twinkle - BLACKPOOL!!!! lol! go on the pepsi max big one roller coaster!!!

Nice quiet weekend here, bought a new mattress and its coming this afternoon, how excited can one get about a new mattress!!!  no more yukky springs going into my back! Still waiting on my units and beginning to struggle living out of boxes and suitcases. Grrrrrr.


----------



## abdncarol

FFF don't you worry chummie that gorgeous little boy of yours will definitely recognise you as soon as he sees you, remember he's been listening to your voice for a long time inside your tummy.  Your poor hubby will be shattered, just hope you get better soon and get home to your boys, horrible being stuck in hospital.
Twinkle be nice to have something to look forward to, a wee break away.  
Mummy hope your mattress arrives on time, be nice once everything arrives and you have the house back to normal.  Our house is a bit of a wreck as we've had a leak with the bad weather in both bay windows so waiting for the builders to come and fix it, not what we need a week before going on holiday.
I was ill all day yesterday with a bad throat and feeling really run down so took some night nurse and slept a lot, Mike took care of Eva. She isn't herself today so she's on calpol.  She is so rarely ill but it hasn't put her off her food, had toast, banana and some party rings so far since she's been up.  We go on hols a week today so hoping she'll be fine before then.
Just having a day in the house, it's freezing out there and the heating is on.  Trying to start getting organised for going away.  Does anyone else clean the house before going away?  Like to leave it **** and span.  We fly next Tuesday to Spain and are staying at a friend's house.  She'll be there 2 nights with her partner and then we'll have a week on our own, can't wait, just hope it's good weather as need some sunshine.  Eva will just want to be in the pool the whole time....no more lazing at the pool reading a book a day for us.  
Big hugs to all
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Awww FFF it is so hard being away from your boy, stay strong and don't worry Flynn wont forget who his mummy is, hope you are better very soon   .

Mummy30 hope you get your room back to normal soon, it's always a hassle when decorating but will be worth it.

Abdncarol hope you are feeling better soon, not long till your hols, enjoy!

Just had 2 weeks off work, back tomorrow.  Was due back today but got a text last week to say they decided to close today so extra day off - woo hoo!!  Had a lovely 2 weeks, it was just so nice spending time with dh and Jamie.  My folks came down last weekend for a few days and then we all headed to Stirling for 3 days.  Went to Blair Drummond and loved it, it was a lovely day, Jamie thoroughly enjoyed it - he only slept 15mins the whole day and still managed to be in play mode when we got back to the hotel   .

Supposed to be organising my car service but ended up on here instead ooops !!


----------



## twinkle123

Where are you all

I'm sitting here at work putting off working through my list of things to do. Full of the cold, sore throat, cough, runny eyes so feeling a bit sorry for myself.  Got a nice day at work though.  Only have senior classes who will no doubt offer to make me cups of tea!  Also got the Scottish Opera Company coming to do a workshop this afternoon with my 5th years.  Not really in to opera myself but they came a few years ago and it was good fun.  Gets me out of having to teach them!
x


----------



## Mummy30

hi, im here!

just catching up whilst the twins are napping.  Not a lot of news from me, bedroom is looking lovely now our units are in.  finally after 6 years here im finally getting my house sorted like a home.  Just needing curtains now oh and a light!

Just hung out my washing and the blooming clouds have come over.    Twins had their friends over to play today and the 4 of them get on really well. They will be going to pre school together next year and we are hoping the get into the same class. 

DS1 is doing ok in school just now, its up and down with him but touch wood, for now its up.  Im so so scared of academy, he is only p5 but im worried for him. 

Just catching up with my planner and watching that adopting abroad.....


----------



## peglet

I'm here too... supposed to be working, but i'll have a blether.

Changed my hours so now work a wed/thur/fri - for some reason finding it a lot harder than a tue/wed/thur..... anyway, reaching 24 weeks now and tiring quite easily.... got a scan and apt on Tues - taking bubbles as got noone to watch her.

Going on hols (nae far!) w/b 26/09; looking forward to the break.

Have been thinking of Gems, hopefully her op was sucessful and she's on the road to recovery!

right. best go before i'm spotted....

Twinkle, hope your sniffles dry up fast!

Pegs


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls i havent been on here for ages nothing much going on  hear but since A turned 1 she has suddenly got 4 teeth crawled and now walking round furniture and walking pushing her buggy cant do it without holding on to anything tho but everyone that said she would do it in her own time was right lol. My throat is in agony and got the cold but apart from that fine lol. Goin on holiday next month am sooooo scared about flying!!! I have only flown to london before and sat the whole time thinking a bird was goin to fly in to the engine bit!!! Dunno how il cope with A 2 lol.

Mummy30 glad u getting ur house in order dont you just love it once a room is all finished? Hows r getting on at school has it been any better this term?

Pegs WOW it feels like ur pregnancy has gone soo quick will you be finding out the sexes or are you keeping it a secret? Ur doing well still working i stopped working at about 22wks with 1 baby but then i did do alot of lifting and got a scare when i had to catch a lady from falling. Am sure bubbles will love to see the babies she will be a great big sister.

Twinkle sorry u aint feeling to great maybe sumink going round with me having it 2. Glad you had a good day at school. How are u feeling after your tx and that?

Also gemma have been thinking about you loads xx

Hi to everyone i have missed i know there is lots of you but am away to make something to eat and watch the rest of bb lol

xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey how are you all?
Mummy30 - saw your pics of the Spag bol kitchen - hope you are not still cleaning it up. 

Pegs - Hope you aare keeping well.  Is Bubbles looking forward to being a big sister.  Are you looking to move house still?

Twinkle - How long to go til you get some nice holidays off work?
Starry - How cute A is walking.  Do you need eyes in the back of your head now?
AbdnCarol - Hope you, M and Miss E are enjoying your hols.
Roxy - Hope you had a fantastic party and enjoyed every sec of the celebrations.

Gems - so glad youa are home and your new bedroom is lovely.  I was at the hospital today for lunch and had stovies too - how fine were they - I was laughing reading you were having your lunch too xx
AFM - Well today we had our 20 weeks scan and Baby D is growing perfectly.  The scan was awesome.  Baby D was doing acrobatics and had their legs above their head.  Really feel this is a huge milestone for us and so very very happy and grateful.  So now I am officially past half way.....Wooop Woooop

Hi to everyone i have missed - sorry I am really rubbish at personals.
A xxx


----------



## starrynight

Angelina love ur scan pics of baby d and the wave ya half way there now!! will u pay for any extra scans or find out the sex?x


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there

aww thanks.  Don't think we will find out.  The build up to scans freak me out.  If someone surprised me with an instant scan might not be so bad.  Don't want to go through more stress than poss.

A x


----------



## peglet

Hi Ladies

It's a bit quiet on here nowadays, guessing the separation of threads perhaps has something to do with it.

Anyhoo, thought i'd just come on and say hi.  26 weeks now, and guessing only got about another 10 to go..... we're now thinking it might be the right time to start buying stuff, so we've picked our buggy/carry cot/car seat travel system thingy, now just searching on line for the best deal.

Away to go on holiday next week, the last one we'll have with just Bubbles, so i feel a tad emotional.  not going far, but far enought to feel like hols.

Still planning to move house, but think DH and i need a few days to tidy it up ...

right, ladies, away to tidy up and clock watch til 5.

take care
Pegs x


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls   

Enjoy ur holiday peglet wow 26 wk how u feeling are you gonna fine out the sexes?

Well not much from me well a bit of a moan. I have docs next week to be refered to the clinic again i phoned them this morning and they said they might start me on clomid again to see if it will do anything b4 paying out lots of money i would have been happy to give it a try but they prob wont see me till feb/march next year but am in no rush. But now things could all change oh have appointment at hopital today and has to start on metrox tablets cant remember the whole name but its similar to the drug they use for ectopic pregnancy with that tables i either have to go on the pill (and i dont want 2) or uz protection and il do. But the drugs oh are on affects his swimmers and he is on it for life but for us to ttc he needs to stop them for 3months before its safe!! But he needs the tablets or he is in agony so i really dunno what to do i want him to get better thats more important than anything the doctor did she if he comes off them they drugs should still work for so long and enough time for us to freeze his swimmers. Now i wish i contacted the clinic few months ago to see them then i could have done that already.   

Good thing is me and oh have had a good chat about everything and my moaning at him for being lazy n that isnt just coz he being lazy he said he hated the fact he couldnt help me much n that he had never bathed A coz he had sore hands and was scared he dropped her so hopefully once he on new tabs he can do alot more but i dont think works helps when he work mostly 7 - 7 all wk sometimes later.

Does anyone know if i went on the pill would i have to be off it a certain time before goin for tx? 

Where is everyone?   been so quiet here

xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi all

pegs - have a wonderful last holiday as a family of three.  wow, 10 weeks to go... it goes so fast and your wee bundles will be here before you know it.  Have you got dr shetty as your consultant? Are you planning a natural birth or a c section? What buggy did you get??

starry - glad that you and DP are working things out and talking.  Must be difficult for the man at times, they arent good at expressing emotions and feelings are they.  Im not sure about the pill, suppose it depends on what one you are on but ill take a guess that it will mess with your body a little bit, so id say you will need time to get back to a natural cycle. but i dunno!!  

How is everyone else?  

Jacq - your hol photos reminded me of my hol to cala millor last year.... cant wait til ibiza.. only 9 months to go!! haha. 

Going by sonias photos she is having a ball away..... jealous

AFM, nothing new that you dont already know via **. Isnt the new ** awful, i cant find the status updates and im sure iam missing loads of new ones!  Kids in bed and im watching bb then the bachelor. I love that show!!  DS1 doing well at school just now...... he got star writer this week.  Few wobbles but hey ho.  Heres a wee story about my two....

tucking them into bed last night i gave them their kissy, cuddle and nosey and told them both individually that i loved them. I said, so what do you say... (hoping for them to reply, love you too)  and they both replied "pardon me"!!!  Doh!!! as you can tell they are learning manners and not got the jist of when to say them!


----------



## starrynight

Mummy30 bless the twins at least they have good manners they are so funny and love the video of them dancing togethor oh and the food on the floor!! Glad DS1 is doing good at school. Am with you with the ** 2 i aint getting much stuff now and actually av been bored on it all day i play poker alot on it thats it tho.

Oh am goin on holiday in just over 2wks (dont worry mummy30 am sure the next 9months will fly by   ) Am wondering how am i gonna get A to sit on the plane and amuse her? i think it takes 3hrs or is it more? Am goin to alcudia (my dad is prob lying to me coz he knows i dont wanna go on a plane) Am goin with my mum n dad nephew niece and my mate and her 2 kids j not coming coz he wont go on a plane!! Am secretly hoping he will miss A so much he will go next year lol. Av never been abroad coz am soo scared of flying but hey ho ppl do it all the time so y cant i? I just need to get thoughts of flying over water out my head and birds getting caught in the engine......  I went to london on plane but got drunk on the way back lol

xx


----------



## Mummy30

awwww starry - you will be fine!! its a thought for me too but once you are up and away you will enjoy yourself. It is about 3 hours to palma airport. then about 90 mins on a bus up to alcudia but its lovely there. Perfect for families and its the longest beach in europe (i think).    I plan on buying my two a trunki for their xmas to take on holiday.  DP and I will have to cope with the kids, 5 cases, 5 lots of hand luggage and 2 buggies ourselves!! So hoping the twins will whizz around on their trunkis and ill fold the buggies up.


----------



## twinkle123

Just typical of everything going wrong in my life just now.  Clicked 'post' and it all disappeared.  Will just type the highlights this time.

Just been having a moan on the treatment thread so won't repeat it all here.  Just my usual jealous, fed-up thoughts!

Starry - you'll be fine on the plane.  The thought is probably worse than actually being there.  Once you're up, it'll pass quickly.  Wish I was going somewhere hot!   

Mummy - glad to hear DS is doing well at school.  Sounds a bit of a challenge for your holidays.  That's a lot of luggage!

Only 2 weeks left of this term.  DH is off my 2nd week so still deciding where to go.  Money's a slight issue so think it'll be a few nights in a hotel, probably somewhere like Perth.

Fed-up just now.  Work is exhausting, kids at school are getting horrendous (and some of them dangerous). In the middle of organising our next school concert and get no help.  My 'to do' list is getting huge at the moment.

Off to visit the in-laws this afternoon.  As much as I love them, some more of his family will be there and I just can't be bothered being all cheery around them.

Anway, at least it's sunny!!! 
x


----------



## Lainsy

Afternoon strangers - I haven't been on here in ages !  Internet been playing up at home - still spending ages trying to get it working properly, but at least I'm getting some connection now!   

Mummy30 love the story about the twins and their manners, that is so funny !

Peglet wow - 26 weeks already, where has the time gone?!  Is bubbles getting excited?  Hope you have a lovely holiday.

Twinkle not long now and you will be on hols, hope you have a nice time away.

How is everyone else?

Starry is little A up and walking now?  J still bumshuffling - although took him to kindergym for the first time yesterday as he is now 18 months old and he actually walked round holding my hands - ok he did fall to his bum a few times, but that is the most he has ever been on his feet so hoping that will help him a lot.  It was funny though, his jogging bottoms kept falling down on him, so I rolled them up to his knees and then they just fell right down round his ankles - they are 9-12 months ones and too big !!!

Hating this new **, haven't been on for ages - sometimes have a quick look on my phone but too much hassle to really post much - so sorry girls if I don't post much - but do tend to keep up to date with your news.  Did get a new ipad though and fingers crossed if I ever get my network working properly I might get on a bit more - although spent most of last night trying to set it all up and still not working right


----------



## jackabean72

Afternoon Ladies
I always keep up to date on my mobile and via ** but I must admit i'm not posting on here as much   
Peglet - 26 weeks! That's gr8 those babies will be here before you know it.  Hope your having a fantastic holiday as a family of three for the last time   
Mummy30 - The stories on ** are hilarious they are growing so fast as well.  Cala Millor was so close to Cala Bona it's basically joined on to each other like Dyce and Bucksburn lol.
Starry - You will be fine on the plane, it's one of the safest modes of transport.  It will be worth while once you get there   .Good news about starting treatment again - if you don't mind me asking how much is clomid? Is it a problem with DP hands that means he has to go on meds?
Saffa - Seen your photos on **. How's Portugal? When do you move to NZ?
Angelina - How's you and bump keeping? Your over 20 weeks now! Seems to have been so quick although maybe not for you?
Carol - How was your holiday? I don't think I saw much on ** unless i missed it?
FFF - Can't believe you had a meeting with your work today about returning to work! It's came round too fast.
Gems - Hope your recovering well from your OP? I'm trying to keep up to date with you on **.
Twinkle - Sending you   I can't imagine what your going through.  I hope DH is giving you lots of TLC.
How is everyone else? Di39, Fionamc, SNS, CrazyS, Lainsy, MrsCoops, Chickadee, Button, Gwendy, Mommy0f2, tissyblue and bubs? Don't know if i've missed anyone lol
AFM- This is my second week back at work and it's going well.  Apart from Charlotte not settling at the Childminder    i'm a little worried but trying to stay calm and look at it like she will need some time to get used to being away from me so I need to stop stressing lol.  DH and I are arguing alot at the moment because of a few reasons but he's dropped the bombshell that he wants to wait at least 2 years before having another baby!!! He said he's been having a re think and wants to wait until we are more financially stable and Charlotte is older    I can understand where he is coming from but I don't want there to be too big an age gap between and i'm worried that if we wait too long his little swimmers will get worse.  Do you think thats possible?
Better go for now, speak soon
J xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi everyone   

Mummy30 thats the bit am dreading 2 the 90mins on a bus we didnt know it was that long till after we booked really hope A is a good girl that day lol. My mum bought my nephew a trunkie for her holiday just passed  but i cant remember what like he was with it tho. 

Jacks  I do miss working soo much tho and hope if we move i can go back to work as i will have ppl that can watch A then and i miss the banter of work 2. Am not sure how much clomid would be the clinic didnt say i would have to wait and till they see me but wont be till next year and not in to much of a rush just now plus i need to save some money for tx 2. 

Aww poor little c am sure she will be fine tho she is just getting used to a routine 2 and someone new she will be fine after a few wks but i know it doesnt stop you worrying.  Hope you and dh are ok i must admitt me n oh have argued lots more in the last year but have been getting on so much better now and things back to what they were b4 we had A. Am not sure about the swimmers but thats another reason we are getting the ball rolling as we got told all this can affect oh swimmers and it was hard enough with me having a problem so now we might both have a problem... Have you spoke to dh about u being worried about it? When were u wanting to try again could he maybe meet you half way? Then that way your both happy.

Lainsy clever jamie walking round holding your hands he will soon walk in his own time. No aimee can only walk round furniture or holding on to something she can take a couple of steps herself but always falls and dont think she ready for that yet and am in no rush am sure she thinks her name is noooo now lol

xx

Is a PLANE really the safest mode of transport lol


----------



## Lainsy

Starry planes really are the safest mode of transport!  That's such a shame about your dh, hopefully things will improve now.

Jacs glad work going well, Charlotte will settle in with new childminder it is just strange for her but sure she will be fine  

I actually enjoy being back at work (most of the time) and am very lucky to have a Friday morning off so I can still do things with Jamie and his friends and Jamie loves his nursery!

I messaged everyone on ** re candle party I am having next week and hope you all got it ok, bit unsure with me not being on ** for so long whether people would get notification of it or not, I know a few have replied  . Unfortunately it is a week night as lady was fully booked for weekends!


----------



## Mummy30

hey all..... 

lainsy, i got the invite but am unable to attend, thanks.  
starry, just enjoy the views out the bus window!!  i have to admit, i discounted alcudia as its such a long bus run, but ive got 3 kids to keep entertained, 2 of whom get travel sick!!!  if there was a bigger group it wouldnt have been a problem!
jack - men see things so differently from us dont they.  It is something you have to agree on as a couple, and try not to argue over it!  ive no idea about his swimmers, DPs are all frozen so weve not got that problem. Not sure what we are doing with them tho!


----------



## starrynight

Mummy30 would u think about having another ivf? There is a few of us going so hopefully it wont be to bad but A cries all the time with my mate   not sure why but always has.

Lainsy i did get ur invite just noticed it last night dont think il manage tho as never know when oh is home from work.

Jacks how u doing today hunnie? I hope u manage to get something sorted with little c.

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Just a quickie to say Lainsy I'm so sorry but I can't attend but thank you for the invitation.  It's Mike's birthday so don't think he'd appreciate me going out,.  Thanks again xx


----------



## Mummy30

hello ladies.... ive got a wee request please...

see on **... can no one mention FF please?? I know we dont actually say the site name but can we just call it "a certain website" instead of using the letters FF  FF is giving a little hint, and i cant have any hints at all.  Just found out that someone who i dont like is actually friends with 2 ppl via ** and for me its too close to comfort. Seems like i cant have any friends from here on ** as she has them as her friends too on **.
  
And please please dont mention A and Cs full name... they are known on here simply as A and C and obviously DS1 must never be named.  the said person is blocked from my account but they are friends with 2 ppl on here and im not comfortable with it, but nothing i can do. all i can ask is that you respect privacy on **.    

its probably too late and she could well be reading this.... im seriously thinking about leaving this site altogether.


----------



## Lainsy

Awww mummy30 I totally understand where you are coming from, I certainly hope I have never broken anyone's privacy.

Please don't leave the site - if you're worried why don't you change your user ID and/or change your signature instead?


----------



## Mummy30

cheers lainsy, its not aimed at anyone.. its just a warning for all of us.  i managed to find out something that mrscoops was talking about on ** just by some small hints the others said... i got into the website and read the whole conversation. i thought to myself if i can discover her website through jsut the initials then it cant be hard to figure this one out....

anyway... starry.... no ivf again.  the 5k it would cost us is too much and having 3 children is more than i could dream of. we have been so lucky and blessed i want to cherish my time with them and another baby would take this time away.  Sad that i wont be having any more babies but realistically i cant.


----------



## Lainsy

I know exactly what you mean, I worked out website that was mentioned too, just couldn't find the conversation and gave up, you must have more perseverance than me!!


----------



## starrynight

Mummy30 i know who you are talking about!! I know myself not to mention anything about you or ur 3 little ones 2 her and never would what goes on here has nothing to do with anyone but us lot well thats the way i see it. Dont leave this site u have been so much help tp lots of us. Maybe if we need to spk about here on ** we should do it all thro private mail then no1 will know i had ppl asking questions before but just ignored them. Am actually surprised she hasnt asked me how i know the other person but i would just say thro a friend like i  did with you.

Also i also managed to read the thing mrscoops (yes am nosey lol) was on about 2 and got me wondering about here i personally think i say to much on here to but sometimes i cant help it and open up to all of you before my friends about certain things

xx


----------



## starrynight

Oh god we must be really nosey glad am not the only 1 lol

xx


----------



## Lainsy

I'm definately nosey, I'm still intrigued, need to go and have another look - anyone want to pm me with a hint on where to find it?!!!!!


----------



## twinkle123

No idea what you lot are talking about.  Must have missed something on **!   Just wanted to say don't go Mummy!!!!!


----------



## starrynight

LOL the subject actually got locked in the end dunno if u can still read it but it was very heated it took me ages to find it i just looked on almost every post it was about being overcrowding in housing dunno if u will get it that way tho.

xx


----------



## fionamc

I hope I have never broken 'confidentiality' on **, I don't think so but if I have, then I am sorry.  I don't think I ever mention FF but I won't in future anyway.

Also just wanted to say sorry if the photo I shared on ** earlier upsets anyone on here as was pointed out to me.  I thought it was amazing and hope others did too.

I'm another nosey one!  I found the site ok but like Lainsy, eventually gave up on finding the thread.  Lack of perseverance or techical skills?


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya girls, Mummy please don't leave here or ********, we'd miss you too much.  I hope I don't let on about this website, it's something I keep to myself and would never tell anyone how I know you girls unless I knew it was okay with the person.  Totally understand Mummy that you want to keep information to yourself, especially about your oldest.  Sending hugs.
Hiya to everyone, sorry no personals as just having a quick coffee before I need to get busy.  I went to bed with my hair wet and you should see it this morning, I'm going to terrify the postie when he comes, he'll probably need therapy!! Got the health visitor coming at 11 for Eva's 2 year assessment, then I need to get packing.  Can't believe my little girl is 2 tomorrow, she's not a baby anymore and instead is a little person, who yaps away all day.  Heading to Edinburgh when Mike gets home from work around 6ish, then zoo tomorrow and swimming with daddy, then out for a nice meal at night to Browns.  Then back up the road Saturday via Ikea.  Just taking one present with us and then she can open the rest Saturday and then get more on Sunday when we visit my mum's and get her a little cake too.  Feel a little guilty as some of my ******** friends are doing big parties, with games and presents but just don't feel Eva will understand what it's all about yet.  Next year I'll do something but this year it's going to be mummy, daddy and Eva time.  It's Mike's birthday on Tuesday too so this weekend away is for him too.  bless him, he had a 6am interview yesterday with a company in Australia via skype, he was knackered.  They basically said he could go across, they'd pay, for him to visit and discuss more with them.  I think he should go just to suss it out but he feels if he goes then the company will think he is definitely joining them and we're not sure if it's the right thing for us yet.  Honestly our brains are mush with it. 
Anyway I'm so sorry for the me post, I'm sending big hugs to all you lovely ladies, lovely babies & children, gorgeous bumps and ladies going through treatment.  
Have nice weekends everyone, hope the weather is still kind to us.
Carol
xxxxx


----------



## Di39

Hi Girls, Sorry dont post much. Mummys of older kids did anyone have a baby who was late in moving? Kyle isnt crawling or making any attempt to move and to be honest we just thought he is a bit lazy, however at physio yesterday the physiotherapist seemed concerned he isnt moving or making any attempt and said there could be something wrong, she doesnt think he has cerebal palsy as he isnt showing the specific signs but said there are a number of syndromes similar to that and he could have one of them. Never entered our heads that there could be something wrong with him so really worried now.xx


----------



## starrynight

Fiona i saw the photo and think its amazing and such a great ending to story its amazing what they can do.

Carol enjoy ur few days away eva will love the zoo. Such a great opportunity for u and mike could uz not all go a cross and thats a little holiday for u all 2 and u can check out the area n that.

Di am not sure but am sure jamie took a while to get going hopefully lainsy will be on later. He looks a happy little boy to be and i just thought he was being lazy i really hope its nothing to worry about but i know u will worry   . When does the pysio see him again? Also A didnt actually start crawling till the day after her 1st birthday so hopefully kyle will surprise you.

xx


----------



## fionamc

Thanks Starry, I thought it was an amazing picture and amazing that they could do surgery on such a young baby and with such a good outcome.  I cried after reading the story and even my DH had tears in his eyes when I showed it to him.
Di39 - I am so sorry to read about your worries with K.  The worries never really end, do they.  You think when you are pregnant that you will stop worrying when they are safe in your arms but really, there is just a new set of worries.  Hopefully the physio is just being cautious and wants to get things checked out just to be on the safe side and his/her concerns are unfounded.  I know what it is like to wait while worrying, when they found at my 20 week scan F had only one hand and they thought, no stomach.  With 2 significant things wrong, they suggested there was a good chance there would be more wrong too.  Those 7 weeks until 27 week scan were hellish and at 27 weeks when they found a stomach and they said that significantly reduced the chances of her having a syndrome, was one of the best days of my life.  Is there a test they can do to rule out these other things or is it just a case of waiting and seeing?  I hope he starts to move around soon and proves the concerns to be unfounded and he is just one of these kids to take a little longer with his motor skills.  Both of my kids have been slow  to talk.  F will be 2 next week and she has 5 words and even they are not clear.  Others her age are talking in sentences.  I hoped with her being a girl, talking would be better and quicker than E’s (boys tend to be a bit slower with talking), but looks like we are going to have to be referred to speech and language therapy with her too.  I’m blabbering on, but just hope it is not a long wait for you to find out that hopefully, everything is ok.
Carol - hope you have a lovely weekend in Edinburgh for E and M’s birthdays.  What a big decision to have to make re Oz.  I know someone who just couldn’t make up their mind - went to live there and then came back and then went to live there ad then came back again!  It does sound like a good lifestyle but there are so many factors to think about.
Jacka - what a hard time you are having of it just now too.  It does seem as though the CM didn’t give C very much of a chance to settle.  You are right that she has other children to think about, but it is her job and only 3 days to give her a chance to get used to a new person/routine doesn’t seem long.  It’s good that your mum is up to help at the moment and I really hope that you find somewhere soon that you and C are both happy with.
Starry - so sorry to hear about your OH too.  Glad his new meds seem to be helping.  Arthritis is a horrible, horrible thing.  My mum lived for years and years in terrible pain with it and it is heart breaking to see someone you love suffer so much.  I hope the new meds don’t affect his swimmers and you are successful when you both feel ready to try again.
Anyway, better go and do something with F.  She is sitting happily watching Baby Jake.  She’s tired because she had a bad night but we’ll go and do something before she needs her nap - think it’s going to need to be an early one today


----------



## Mummy30

hey girls... thank you lots xxx no time just now, friend on her way for coffee with her 2, ill be back l8r x


----------



## Mummy30

hi im back!!! had a nice chat with my pal, her two are 2 and 1 and its so cute seeing them all play together. They are going to be attending pre school next year together and its great that they will know someone there.  They play nicely and say sorry to each other when needed. Took out the sand and now my garden is a beach!  its been put away as C started throwing it and it went into a's eye!! they had fun tho. Napping new, phew. 

thanks again for all your words..... i got a bit panicky last night starry and jacka know my reasons now and i trust everyone here 1000000000%. It was peace of mind fo rme just to remind us all (me too) about the privacy.  

mrscoops story on ** was funny... i just had to have a nose lol.  i couldnt rest til i found it!! shows you how easy it can be just from initials of the website.  

carol - OMG, Miss E will be 2 tomorrow!!!!! can you believe it?  I hope you all have a lovely day tomorrow and the weekend, and im sure I is shining down on his sister to make her day even more special. The fun of the terrible twos starts tomorrow...... it really is fun, honest. i never complain. haha not.

jacka - im still shocked at how the CM treated you.  She sounds so unprofessional.... did you take C for a settling in time? just a few hours before she started to get her used to it.  The CM should have offered you this service for free. I used to.  you sound so calm about it all, id be checking my rights and be calling the care commission, lol.  

  awwww Di - sorry that you have been told this. it could be nothing. encourage him as much as you can to be up on his feet etc, but im sure you know that anyway. IF there is something im sure he will get all the help he needs and will be absolutely fine.  dont compare him to others, every baby is different. DS1 didnt crawl at all.  My two didnt walk until 15 and 16 months....  take each day as it comes and praise him all the time!! Hopefully he will get the idea soon. Have you done leg massages on him? They can be soothing and warm up his muscles too. 

So, whos started/finished their xmas shopping disney store has a good sale on just now.... i bought half of primark too, some nice things in there.


----------



## Lainsy

Fionamc I thought the picture was totally moving, I have seen that before, it is just amazing!

Abdncarol can't believe the diva will be 2 tomorrow, where does the time go?!  Sounds a great opportunity to go to Australia, I would go in a minute - spent a year then in my late teens and been back several times for holidays, I just love I over there. At least you would get some sunshine  

Mummy30 Christmas shopping already?!  I usually do most of mine online but to be honest I bought that much for Jamie's birthday I kept some back for Christmas so don't have much to buy!

Di try not to worry.  Jamie has never crawled, he started bum shuffling when he was about a year old but was always just happy sitting playing. He is still not walking and he is 18 months now, he's lazy .  Can I ask why the boys go to physio?  Are they going to do any tests?  Boys are generally later starters than girls anyway, he is probably just being a lazy boy.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
What a day! Nightmare class this afternoon.  Did I really go in to teaching to split up fights, stop children standing on tables, etc?!?

Only 1 week until the October holidays though. Not long to go.  DH is off the 2nd week of my holidays but we still haven't decided if we're going away for a few days.  Think we deserve it (been a difficult year!) but we should really be saving our pennies.  Did a post on the treatment thread about what's happening with me at the moment and it's costing a small fortune!  Need a money making plan!!!   

Mummy - I did some Christmas shopping in January in the sales.  Have bought bits and pieces through the year but still lots to do.  Sounds really sad this, but will be writing my Christmas cards during the October holidays.  Next term is always horrendous and if I don't write them in the holidays, they just won't get done!

Carol - hope you're having a good time away.  Such a big decision about Australia.  Such an amazing opportunity but a huge decision! 

Loving this weather.  Pity it's not supposed to last though.  Off to get a food intolerance and vitamins/minerals deficiency test tomorrow.  Got tested about 10 years ago and I was intolerant to milk, wheat, eggs, pineapple, citrus foods and peanuts.  I cut as much of it out as I could for about 4 months and lost loads of weight but it was far too expensive and complicated that I stopped. I know I'm allergic to some food as my lips swell up but doesn't stop me eating it!   

Hope everyone's well
x


----------



## jackabean72

Can't stop as at work! Wanted to say Happy Birthday to E! 5 years old today!
Good day to have a birthday although i'm a lot older than 5 lol x


----------



## Mummy30

happy birthday to special boy E and happy birthday to jacka too xx


----------



## peglet

Happy Birthday E and Jacka!
Bring on the Cake!!!!

can't stop away to pick up bubbles, have dinner and go to bed.....

reaching 28 weeks and tiring.  finish work end of the month.

order our cribs at the weekend, babyjogger city select away to be ordered - after MUCH trawelling and searching and discussion, that this the one we've decided on.....

still thinking of moving, just need to tidy, titavate and pull our fingers out (been saying that since July!)

Love to one and all.....

Pegs.x


----------



## twinkle123

Happy birthday to Jacka and E     

Wow, 28 weeks already Pegs. Hope you're keeping well.  Is bubbles getting excited about the new arrivals?   

Last day of term tomorrow...............


----------



## Lainsy

Happy Birthday to E and Jacka  

Pegs can't believe you are 28 weeks already, where is the time going!!!

Twinkle enjoy the hols, have you decided on going away anywhere?

Hiya to everyone else.

Poor Jamie wasn't well on Monday, nursery phoned me as he had a very high temp.  Took him home and he just lay in my arms all afternoon dozing on and off but he went to bed at 7.30pm and slept right through until after 10am Tuesday morning! The sleep did him the world of good as he perked up that afternoon and was back to his usual self yesterday thankfully.


----------



## fionamc

Thank you everyone for E's birthday wishes on here and on **.  He seemed to enjoy his day but I just felt I hardly had any time with him with him being at school all day now   .  Oh well, he has a party on Saturday at Hoodles to look forward to   .

Jacka - hope you had a good day but an even better one tomorrow with your mum taking you out for lunch.  Have you decided where to go yet?  I like the Northern Hotel for a decent, reasonably priced meal but you're maybe after something a bit more special.  How are you getting on with looking for a childminder/nursery for C?

Pegs - yay to finishing work at the end of the month.  Must be mighty tiring carrying two around!

Twinkle - I bet you are ready for your holidays.  I know DH is.  He had a day from hell with kids today, sounds a bit like yours from a week ago.  Have you decided whether to go away?  I think you mentioned Perth at one point?  We are off to Perth in the caravan for my brother's 40th party and then to Edinburgh for the AGM of REACH (upper limb deficiency support group).  We are away for 10 nights which will hopefully be good but really need to get on with stuff in the house too.
All the very best with whatever you decide upon treatment wise.  Lots of difficult decisions to be made as always and lots of pennies too   .

Lainsy - glad to hear that whatever was wrong with J passed quickly.

Di - have you seen the physio again with the boys and has she said anything else?  What lovely photos of your family you got taken.

Talking of photos, a couple of really nice ones of you and the kids Mummy30 and of R Tissy.

Carol - poor E with her cut on her head.  It looks really nasty.  F has had quite a few scrapes and bumps but not one as deep as that.  Her brother did by that age though   .  Hope the work you are having done on your house comes to an end soon.

Angelina - how are you keeping?

Starry - not long til your holidays now.  I am a tad jealous of you going off to sunshine; we'll probably end up with snow in Perth or something!

Chick - hope you are still on the mend and hoping to hear some good news later in the month.

Mojo and Crazy - how are things going with you treatment wise?

Gemz - hope you are starting to feel more consistently better.

Mrs. Coops and FFF, hope your and your gorgeous boys are all well.

Need to get to bed, Toddlers in the morning and then a trip to Costco in the afternoon to pick up E's cake for his party.  It was F's turn to get the homemade one this year.  With their birthdays being only two days apart, it is stressful enough doing one cake, never mind two!  Teddy bear cake has had his cosmetic surgery, though I think his stitches have come out as I was wrapping him in cling film!    Couldn't find a tub big enough in any of the shops I looked in.


----------



## Mummy30

hello

meant to say to you.. fionamc, my friend told me you met her at toddlers last week, thanks for making her feel welcome!!  Im going to visit her on tuesday, terrified driving on the country roads to somewhere ive never been before but im a big girl and have to do it!!!  

lainsy - there is something going about, i had C on calpol on wednesday and A on the stuff today. They have high temps and a runny nose, thankfully they are ok otherwise.  They arent sleeping well just now and not eating well either. 

as for personals to everyone else..... ill be lazy and ask you to read fionas ones!!! mine are the same!! lol. 

Anyway.... can i vent a little bit??  its about school. DS1 had a violent "episode" so i was summond to collect him at dinner time today. He threw someones pencil and refused to get ready for gym. Then threw chairs round the room whilst waiting for me :-(    Obviously this isnt acceptable and i asked the teacher what made him snap. she had no idea. DS1 then said that another child pulled a face at him. this happens all the time.  So i basically told her that this happens every day, the kids wind him up this is why he has snapped.  and she basically in a very patronising way called me a bad mum. She went on about her boys and how they tell tale but they have to deal with it. and how i need to trust the staff to deal with things. TRUST?!?! are they having a laugh.  yes, pulling faces is mild enough but for a child with AS its hard to deal with. and when it happened in the past nothing has been done about it, so no wonder he snapped.  His behaviour is not acceptable and i know that, but she basically says he was 100% in the wrong, she will talk to the other child but thats it.  DS1 comes home every day saying the kids wind him up and when i complain i get told that its something he has to deal with.  She is so patronising and talks to me like im a 9 year old myself "oh, being a parent is so hard isnt it"  errrrrrrrr of course. "i have a nephew with AS so i know about it" errrrr, no you dont. they are all different.  she clearly knows im angry with her and the school.  

i could go on and on about school on here, i could write a novel but i wont! i wont be talked to like a 9 year old in a patronising childs voice.    I hate the school. i hate it so much right now. i came home in floods of tears.


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls av not read back yet but will come back on once A is in bed.

I don't think am gonna be going on holiday on wed now i think A has hand foot and mouth!!! Anyone had experience of this? Am gonna take her to doc 1st thing in morning she hadn't been well the last few and now has spots on her legs n feet and round her mouth (but cant tell if thats from her teeth coz she sometimes spotty there) My niece has had spots since friday so my sis phoned up g docs today n that what they said it was but the difference is my niece has little blisters on her hands and feet A is just like little red spots. I googled it and its really contiguous.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

arrrgghhh  starry, poor A if thats what it is. it is very common and yes very contagious. BUT not before your holiday nooooooooooooooooooooooo.  Still 3 days to go tho......

I have no idea about it really, DS1 has never had it. Hope she makes a speedy recovery x


----------



## fionamc

Mummy30 - no problem about your friend, she seems really friendly and I think everyone made her feel welcome (well, I hope so!)  Don't worry about the drive it's a fairly main road and you've driven to Hoodles, haven't you?  Exactly the same road but just turn left at the crossroads in the village where we live.  Your friend lives REALLY close to me!
That's a shame about DS1 and that things are not going so well because it sounded like he was getting on really well at school this year.  I hope things improve soon for him.

Starry - Hand, foot and mouth seems to be really common.  I think F might have had it mildly for a few days but never had it confirmed by the GP.  Also, Carol's E had it just before F and that is what made me think that's maybe what it was.  Somebody that was in E's nursery class last year just had it (he's still at nursery) and I was surprised that he was still at nursery as I thought it was contagious.  I'm pretty sure it is actually, but I never heard of anyone else catching it.  I really hope it has disappeared by Wed and you get away on your holiday!


----------



## Mummy30

ohhh fiona... i go to hoodles yeah, but i was gonna head out via mintlaw and maud... that way.... ive never been that way before!!


----------



## fionamc

I thought that was the way you would go to Hoodles?  I go to Peterhead via Maud and Mintlaw but I would go to Hoodles via Methlick.  So would you go to Hoodles via Ellon?  The part of the road between Mintlaw and Maud is a bit twisty but other than that, the road is fine (oh, and I'm not overly fussed for the roundabout in Mintlaw, there is parking spaces on it and always seems to be cars reversing out in front of me on to the roundabout!)


----------



## twinkle123

Just popping on to say hello. Having a lovely relaxing school holiday so far. Met an ex-colleague for coffee and moan today and have spent the evening putting things on ebay.  Start of my money making plan for funding my next cycle!  DH better be careful what he leaves lying around as it's quite likely to end up on ebay!   

Heard some bad news today.  Don't know if you heard about the 17 year old who crashed his car this morning?  He was one of my ex-pupils and was in my register class for 4 years.  The name hasn't been released yet but I did a bit of digging round some of my ex-pupil friends on ********.  So sad   

Anyway, asthma clinic tomorrow followed by violin pupil for 1/2 hour.
Hope everyone's well
x


----------



## Mummy30

fiona - yeah i go to hoodles via ellon...  no idea where methlick is!!!!  cheers for the tips to newdeer, ive just about got it in my head where im going. ill be fine when im on the road, but just a bit weiry when ive never driven a route before. and on my own too (apart from two little ones in the back). ive only ever been as far as mintlaw! lol. 
susan - is that the one on the front page of the ee tonight?? such a shame, im dreading the day DS1 asks for driving/bike lessons. he isnt getting them. Never Ever!!


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah that's the one Mummy.  Hate hearing about things like that. Can just picture him speeding along the road though! Lovely guy but imagine he would have been driving at some speed.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. How's everyone?  Just been having a rant on the treatment thread but will try to keep it more positive here.   

Anyone been up to anything exciting?  Met another ex-colleague for lunch again today for yet another rant about work!  Should really see my parents tomorrow. They've just been on holiday to Majorca for a week and got back this morning at 8.30am.  Should have been back at 1.30pm yesterday afternoon but there was a problem with the plane which meant waiting for a spare part to be flown out to Majorca.  Ended with them all being bussed to a local hotel for the late afternoon and evening which was all inclusive so free food and drink to end their holiday.  Pity the cases had to stay at the airport and they didn't have a change of clothes though.

We've booked 2 nights away next week to the Lands of Loyal Hotel in Alyth.  Not really sure where it is.  Just went into lastminute website and found something cheap.  Think we both deserve it! 

Nothing on TV. Might put on a DVD 
x


----------



## twinkle123

Where is everyone? Hope you're all enjoying your weekends. Just home from mum and dad's. Had some small fireworks in their back garden for my nieces followed by hot chocolate and marshmallows. Mmm!!! So cute watching my 2 year old niece drinking cold milk with a tiny bit of hot chicolate added thinking she was drinking the same as everyone else!


----------



## Gwendy

Hey Chickeetas,

how you all doing ? I have been out of action a wee bit as needed to stop ruminating about fertility or lack of  for a while. Have been following all your news though. Looking to catch up at the meet and will pop over to thread to see what happening. Missing and thinking of you all. Love to Twinkle, Lainsy, Mummy 30, Nicky,Jacka, FFF, fiona, starrry, pegs, mommy of 2, Di, Carol, Tracy, crazy, angelina Sonia...how's kiwi land? and everyone else

J x


----------



## Gwendy

Hey lots of views but no posts - feeling I  am sent to coventry for not posting....am I being paranoid ?...prob as period overdue. Have been so ill with my fertility and losses so hope no one is judging me for not posting, Can't even start to explain where my head has been,Have had to date 17 treatments ( not cycles.) !! . as.haven't had the luxury of any frozen transfers...anyway....


----------



## Mummy30

Gwendy said:


> am I being paranoid ?...


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh gwendy.... if anyone judges anyone on here then they arent welcome ;-)
sorry to hear you have been unwell recently.... xx

Ive decided to go back through all my old posts and do some copying and pasting and make a book with the ups and downs of the ivf journey. Quite funny some of the silly things i used to ask!! Ive hundreds and hundreds of old posts to trawl through and its going to take me weeks. but i dont want to forget anything and it will be something for the kids to read when they are older!!

My 3 are fine. DS1 doing amazingly well at school at present.... see how long it lasts with xmas coming up. Twins are great too. nothing much to report. C is fully toilet trained now.... A isnt yet! Least ive done 1!!

Just waiting on a friend coming round with her two, let the kids play a bit!


----------



## angelina1976

Hey Gwendy 

Hope you are doing fine.  I too stopped posting.  Well I am a rubbish poster as well but I know why you feel the need to stop posting so often.  I would say I and the others know how you feel so dont feel paranoid.    Me and my hubby had to stop thinking about treatment quite so 24/7 and it was like asking me to stop breathing but I just wasnt in a place to go through any more and our relationship would have suffered.  He did not ban me from the internet but he thought it was doing me no good so kind of frowned upon it.

Mummy - I bet we could all have a look at old posts ;-).

I think ** is to blame for lack of posts cos it is just so good for keeping up with everyone's latest news. 

Sending big hugs.   

A x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Aww Gwendy, I replied to the adult meet post that it was soo good to hear from you!!!

Been thinking of you for ages and wondering how you were getting on.

You dont have to explain your lack of posts, we all understand.

Would love to meet you for a coffee with or without my little man.

Lots of big squeezy hugs.

Xxx


----------



## jackabean72

I agree Gwendy you are never judged on here! Nobody is, this place is meant to help us.  ******** has definitely had an impact on us posting on here....we just tend to keep up to date on there and come on here if we need to catch about something private.


All is fine here- Charlotte is 1 in just under 4 weeks.  Eekk how did that happen! x


----------



## Gwendy

Aw Bev thanx hun for making me smile- feeling bit of a diddy  Thats a great idea re your posts. Am sure compiling all your posts will be an amazing read.Glad to hear the kids are doing just fine x x

Angelina - how are you feeling hun - was thrilled to hear your news and sending you hugs too. I am pants at ******** prob cause I am ancient  

FFF - thanks hun can you believe it's been a year since the secret santa....still loving your prezzie x Would love to meet your wee man and sure he's adorable x

Hey Jacka , Charlotte is almost one ! Where has the time gone ? Looking forward to a catch up x

Very late period has come with a vengence, perhaps the parsley and ginger tea works after all. Good to be back x x x


----------



## jackabean72

Gwendy - It would be gr8 to catch up, hopefully you can come to out adults only meet date hasn't been set yet but there's a thread if you want to check it out    xx


----------



## Lainsy

Awww Gwendy nobody judges, we all understand that sometimes you just need to take time out. We are always here for you as and when you need us  

Mummy39 that is a fab idea about your book, that will be great for you to read it all back when you've done it.  Good to hear C is toilet trained, am sure A will be in his own time. I love reading about ds1 doing so well, always feel so proud for you xx

Jacka can't believe charlotte is 1 soon, where has the time gone?  We will catch up some time and I will get my partylite stuff  

Fff your wee man is getting so big, love the wee video clips on **.  I posted one of Jamie yesterday but it didn't seem to appear in the news feed, ** is giving me so much grief just now!!!

Angelina, how are you keeping? How long have you got to go now? Bet you can't wait!!

Well FINALLY Jamie has started pulling himself up to standing and is now walking holding his hands!  Think he will just be off one day, it is so funny watching him, he'll pull himself up and he get distracted and forgets he's standing and the look of amazement on his face when he realises is so funny!

Big countdown to Christmas now, soooooo excited went and did more shopping last night, I can't help myself and I'm sure it's more for me to play with all the toys


----------



## tissyblue

Yep Gwendy - just paranoid    Still - you have made us all come out of hibernation again.


Lainsy - I see you have popped Mummy 30's age up a bit - but Mummy 39 is a bit harsh!   


All well here. 
xx


----------



## Lainsy

Oops, sorry mummy30 - could have been worse though might have put mummy40  

And Tissy you're right, it's good we have all been brought out of hibernation


----------



## Mechavivzilla

Hello all!

This is really just a bookmarking/introduction post. 

After inconclusive/borderline tests on both the husband and myself, we are now waiting to be refered to the Aberdeen Infertility clinic. Would love to know your thoughts/experiences/advice and to talk to people in a similar position.

Have never used a forum before at all for anything!

Love to all xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there 

Welcome Mechavivzilla - you have come to the right place. Ask away and am sure everyone will share their experiences. 

Lainsy - keeping fine now.  10 weeks and 5 days to go to my edd. Had a stay in hospital with a kidney infection.  Wasn't pleasant.  Yay for jamie.  Hope your back doesn't get too sore now he is walking holding your hands.  ;-) 

Just on quick.  Hi to everyone. 

Big hugs. 

A xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all
Just nipping on to welcome Mechavivzilla. Loads of advice and help on here.    There's an Aberdeen treatment thread here too specifically for ladies going through treatment.

Angelina - ooh only 10 weeks to go!  Wow, bet you're getting excited now   

Been a busy weekend.  Visiting parents on Saturday, ceilidh on Saturday evening with a few friends, stayed at my sister's last night (boiler is broken and have been heating-less and hot water-less for a week now!   ) so I could have a sleep without being frozen. Went into town today to attempt some Christmas shopping. Didn't get very far though!   

Watching I'm a Celebrity now feeling quite relaxed. In-service day tomorrow so don't have any classes to prepare for.
x


----------



## Mummy30

hello and welcome to MVZ!!!! any questions... fire away. Like twinkle says, theres a tx thread where you will get loads of support from others in the same situation and others who have been through it but are always here for everyone else.

Glad you got a cosy night twinkle. i wouldnt survive being cold.  Dp likes the house cool, i like it cosy.  C is the same as me, she got cold on sat and her lips went blue... i had the window open, thats all!    took her ages to warm up.. then she was sick at supper time. Thats because we had a night out planned!!  Shame, she stayed with granny and we took the boys, it was only to my neighbours house down the back lane. She was fine by sunday and enjoyed her night with granny.    we went xmas shopping on sunday, its starting to get busy isnt it  took the 3 kids with us, think we deserve a medal lol. Treated ourselves to jimmy chungs after as we had 10 vouchers and with the twins still free we only had DS1 to pay for.  

Off to meet some friends at the beach today, chiquitos and ramboland.  Already folk have cancelled tho....  so annoying when that happens, but cant help being ill.  i want to see how i cope with the 3 kids on my own in a restuarant. 

Got a 50th family meal on saturday night...going to be a mad rush, we willg et home from football about 6 and we need to be at the meal at 6.15!!!  15 mins to shower, do hair and make up and get ready. not a chance. guessing we will be late then!

nothing much else going on with me.


----------



## jackabean72

I have already told FFF and Mrscoops but just to let u gals know as I count you as my close friends that Charlotte was taken into hospital last night and has been in high dependency ward at sick kids. Had her at A and E on monday and they sent us home with ibropen and paracetamol! Over the week her breathing and cough has gotten worse to the point when last night we brought her here and her heart rate was 205! She was grunting and I was panicking. Turns out she's got bronchitis and an infection on her lungs  she's on oxygen and iv drip. Not eating so having to be fed through a tube. Things have improved since last night but we are a while away from full recovery. I haven't put anything on ** as I don't want everyone and his dog to know but I'm lying in bed in the parents room across from the ward (not allowed to sleep with them I'm high dependency) and like last night I can't sleep. Say a pray for my precious baby xx


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Jacka. So sorry to hear that.   Really glad to hear she's improved from last night but must be such a worry for you. I'm in tears here over what I've just read (watching Children in Need all evening hasn't really helped though!)

Don't worry about spending all your time keeping us updated but I'm sure we'll all be thinking and praying for Charlotte.

Hope you get some sleep tonight xxx


----------



## fionamc

What a horrible scare for you all.  I am glad to hear she has improved from last night and I hope the oxygen, IV feeding and other meds bring her back to full health very quickly.  Very difficult, because of your worry, the roasting hot hospital and the electric shocks from the hospital bedding, but try to get some sleep, so you hopefully feel a bit better in the morning.    and   x


----------



## Lainsy

Oh Jacka, lots of prayers for your gorgeous wee girl that she recovers quick and you are back home soon. Lots of love and  xxx


----------



## angelina1976

Oh jacka.  What a scare.  I am glad to hear c has improved. Thinking of you and saying prayers.  Xxx


----------



## abdncarol

jacka just read your post, oh sweetheart I am so sorry to hear gorgeous C is unwell.  I'm sending you lots and lots of cuddles and hugs and will pray your gorgeous little girl is much better soon and back home safe and sound.  Oh what a worry for you.  She is in the best place and I hope they're taking good care of a very special girl.  Get well soon little C xxxxxx


----------



## Mummy30

oh jacka... ((((((hugs))))))  its the worst thing seeing your children so ill. She is in good hands and getting everything she needs. You need to be strong and try to get some sleep.  Im sure she will get home soon, sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Gwendy

Oh Jacka, just got your news about Charlotte. What a fright for you hun so glad you are both home safe and sound big hugs to you both x x x


----------



## tissyblue

So good to hear you are home. Hugs to C x


----------



## twinkle123

Can't believe I'm writing this.  Did a test tonight and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still in shock! No IVF, all natural.  Have been feeling strange for the past few days. Felt quite crampy last week like AF was going to arrive in a few days but it never appeared.  Felt really queasy all day and just had a suspicion.

Can't quite believe this. Not sure what to do now. Do I phone GCRM? Do I still get an early scan?  Don't want to get excited but now I know we can do it ourselves!!!
x


----------



## Gwendy

OMG Twinkle...............yeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!OMG
Oh Twinkle I am in shock as just text you honey  AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHH WOOHOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


           

OMG going to call you yeeha !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x x x x x


----------



## Mummy30

aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhHH replied on the other thread, but OMG congratulations. YOU DID IT!!!  crying here.....  xxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle, oooooohhhhhhhh my word...................................................no words to describe how absolutely thrilled and delighted for you I am.  That is just fabulous, fantastic, amazing, wonderful...............every happy word available and it still doesn't describe how excited I am for you and your lovely OH.  Made my day for sure xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelina1976

Huge huge huge congrats to twinkle!!!!!!  I have tears in my eyes Hun.    Just knew if it could happen for me it would happen au natural for you.  

Yes you can get an early scan but I waited til ten weeks and went private because I am scared stiff of scans at fert clinic.  

You have to let sue know.  She can give you meds to keep you calm.  ;-)

Bet you are still pinching yourself.  

I am going to be late for work but i dont care.  

What a fab xmas pressie.  

A xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

So excited/scared to have    yay!!!!


----------



## Lainsy

It's just ace news, so chuffed for you xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Oh my brain!!!  As you know I got my BFP on Monday evening but then started bleeding on Tuesday morning. Thankfully it's stopped now but spent most of yesterday on the phone to both clinics in Aberdeen and Glasgow, and Rubislaw ward.  Went for a HCG blood test today at my GP surgery but the nurse was really awkard and said she wouldn't do a second one 24 hours later.  What's the point of getting one done if there's nothing to compare it to? I was lucky to even get one done today because I didn't have any paper work with me and she questioned whether she should do it in the first place!

Anyway, scared stiffless now.  Thinking it might be all over before it's begun.  You hear all the time about bleeding being common in pregnancy but it's different if it's yourself!

Rubislaw ward is going to see me next Tuesday for a scan.  Petrified yesterday's bleeding will mean there's nothing there.


----------



## angelina1976

Hey twinkle -  please phone the homeopath. She will give you something herbal to help prevent bleeding.  

I know you will be scared right now but it is common.  

A x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Twinkle in same boat bfp today and just been to toilet and am getting spotting brown so far but this is what happened with me before when I m/c at 15 weeks! Totally stressing now!


----------



## peglet

C'mon ladies, I know it must be terrifying with what you've been through in the past, but smile, don't frown.... You have both got natural BFP's, keep positive! Praying that you are both going to be ok.

Pegs xx


----------



## Mummy30

oh girls.... come on... keep positive.... weve all got to pray for you both xx


----------



## Lainsy

Girls keep positive, stress is not good for you


----------



## fionamc

I hope it is nothing to worry about for either of you.  As you say Twinkle, everyone says bleeding in early pregnancy is common and it is, but it is very scary when it happens to you.  I had it with E but not F and I was so lucky to work with a wonderful midwife while I was pregnant with E.  I'm sure she kept me sane   .  I will be waiting excitedly to hear your news on Tuesday.  Is DH able to go with you ok?  

SNS - I am sure there is quite a difference to some brown blood at this stage and when it is later?  Saying that, I have heard of people bleeding throughout pregnancy and everything is still ok.  Hang in there too.  Can you manage to get an early scan too, do you think?

Everything's fine here, although the usual ups and downs with kids.  I was crying the other night thinking how lucky I was and looking forward to Christmas with the kids and then, not much later, tearing my hair out at them!  E is keeping free of his heart problem on his new meds - long may it continue.  His heart was going into overdrive every couple of months but that has now been 4 months since it happened.

In the process of toilet training F but being a bit half hearted.  Some days she does brilliantly and the next, we have several accidents (like today).  Haven't actually risked going out without a pull up on yet though.  I think it would help if she could speak though    - we just get 'uh oh' and then we dash to the toilet/potty.  She does seem to be able to hold it in though when she realises she needs to go, it's just if she's engrossed in something and it seems to take her by surprise.  Have had her referred to speech and language therapy, as she is making no progress with her talking   .  She still only has about a half dozen words and they aren't clear.  I hoped she wouldn't have the same problems as E, as girls are usually a bit better with speech but hey ho.

Was really annoyed at the status of one of my ** friends today (who happens to be the playgroup leader for our local playgroup and Messy Play group, that F started at after Oct hols).  It was just one of those copy and paste jobbies but it was advocating that children should be smacked."Has to laugh at people who are against spanking. My parents whipped my ass like there was no tomorrow. I didn't hate them. I didn't have trust issues with them because of it. I didn't fear them. But I DAMN sure respected them! I learned what my boundaries were, and knew what would happen if I crossed them. I wasn't abused, I was disciplined. *Re-post if you got your butt smacked and survived. This is why kids nowadays have no respect for anyone or anything & act like wild animal."
I'm probably just being a bit sensitive but I thought it inappropriate to post for someone in her position.  I actually didn't like the playgroup when E went and I don't really know why I signed F up for the messy play session (once a week for an hour and a half).  I think because I wanted F to be left with someone as she's always with me and wanted to break her in with a shorter session before nursery etc. but she doesn't want me to leave.  I left her yesterday and waited outside the door but she kept screaming, so I eventually went back in.  What do you think, should I persevere?  

Hi to everyone.  (well, it's almost December).


----------



## Di39

Twinkle/SNS - keep positive, as the other girls have said bleeding in early pregnancy is common and doesnt necessarily mean anything is wrong, Twinkle look forward to hearing good news on Tuesday after your scan.  

Just thought I would let you girls know that me and DH have split up, things havent been good for a while and then he walked out on us on Friday, me and the boys will hopefully be moving into a new home next week so keep your fingers crossed for us.  

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well.  

xxx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Sending lots of love and positive vibes to Twinkle and SNS.

Di - really sorry to hear your news honey, ((((big hugs))) xxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Oh girls, I remember being absolutely terrified the whole time I was pregnant with Eva and I did have some bleeding at the very beginning and I definitely thought then I had lost her.  I am praying and hoping with all my heart that both your gorgeous little ones are just perfectly fine.  Try not to worry too much as it's so out of your control, easier said than done I know.
Di I am so so sorry to hear about you and your husband, that is awful and a terrible time of year for you to be going through this too.  Sending you big hugs.  If I'm really honest Mike and I are going through a tough time right now too and are trying to mend our marriage but not sure what the next year might bring.  The thought of being a single mum to Eva just terrifies me beyond belief but I know I'd be strong whatever happens. 
Fiona well done you re toilet training, i've not even tried yet with Eva as she doesn't even tell me when she has a dirty nappy.  I am going to start after Christmas though.  I can't believe that lady would post that, given her position, that really is shocking! 
Well better go and get busy as we're heading to visit a friend in blackburn this afternoon and we're both still in our pjs 
Lots of hugs to everyone xxxx


----------



## fionamc

So sorry to read about you and your husband Di39.  I'm sure it is so difficult at any time of year but coming up to Christmas with two, one year old boys is very hard I'm sure.  You said you have been having problems for a while.  I have heard and read that the first year or two after having kids is one of the toughest times during a relationship as the relationship changes so much.  Do you think that a bit of space will let you try to work things out or have things gone beyond that?  I hope you manage to get moved into a new home next week with your lovely boys.

Carol - sorry to hear that you and Mike are going through tough times too and hope the New Year brings better times for you.  We are generally ok but sometimes don't seem to get out of the bit.  My DH is very unhappy and stressed at work and spends a lot of time at home falling asleep.  He is currently waiting on a follow up hospital appointment for some tests but wonder if he may be depressed.  There was a job he wanted to go for recently in another area in Scotland but to be honest, our home is in no fit state to sell at the moment and we don't have the money to spend on it (or the enthusiasm at times).
Sorry to hear about your ipad - I hope you manage to get it repaired on the insurance.  What about a Vtech Innopad or Leap pad Explorer for Eva?  She might find those a bit boring after the ipad though.  We have got an Innopad for E for Christmas but haven't tried it yet, so don't know if it's any good.  
I found it pretty shocking too that someone looking after my child would post that and to describe children as 'wild animals'!  I really don't like smacking and the couple of times I have smacked E's bottom, I have instantly felt really bad.  I feel a child can be disciplined without resorting to violence and it's not teaching them a good lesson.  We, as parents, feel mortified if our child hits another child, and in the eyes of the child, their behaviour is perhaps equally 'justified', when they have hit out.
I wouldn't have started trying to toilet train this early if F hadn't shown she wanted to.  She hates being in a dirty nappy.  E didn't give a damn and he was a full year older before I did it with him.  He was probably ready a bit before that TBH but I decided not to, as F was just about to be born and I thought that might put him backwards.  He was just over three and cracked the whole thing in about 3 days, with no stress to us.  Saying that, he is still in pull ups at night as he sleeps so deeply.  Really need to get on and try and do something about that!

How are the two pregnant ladies today?  I hope there has been no further bleeding from either of you   

Starry, meant to say about A's weight.  I don't think you are too worried about it yourself but try not to.  F is about 10 months older I think and she is just under 11kg which I think is about 24lbs (and neither myself or DH are petite!) 

Better go and get on with some housework while F is sleeping.  She slept for about 5 hours last night, so we are both pretty shattered today.
*Oh poo, clicked on reply and she wakened up!


----------



## angelina1976

Hi girls, I have been terrified this whole pregnancy and I am 32 weeks tomorrow. I had a bleed at 19 weeks and I just thought my whole world had fallen apart.  Turned out to be a urine infection.... which was followed four weeks later by a kidney infection and I was on all fours in pain and thought I was dying.  After 4 days in hosp on a drip etc we got another scan at 24 + 5 and baby D is absolutely fine.    Di - I am so so sorry to hear about you and your husband. Sending you big hugs.      AbdnCarol - Sorry to hear you have been having a tough time.  October last year we just got over a pretty tough time and hope you get through it too.  Hope you get your ipad sorted out through your insurance.    Fiona - well done toilet training. OMG that is shocking things to say never mind post on **....  At work at the mo - so just on quick. xxxx


----------



## Gwendy

HELP !!! Are any of my FF buddies registered nurses or know any registered nurses who would be able to run a 2 hour infusion of Intralipids for me ?? I have the intralipid solution and saline. Really just need someone to put the canulae in and I can do rest ....please i am desperate as need it done today or tomorrow( sat at very latest) as my plans are falling a[part !!!


----------



## fionamc

Gwendy - sorry, I am not a nurse and although I do know a few, they are all out in the Shire.  I really hope you find someone very soon and all the very best to you for your upcoming treatment.  Could one of the AFC nurses do it for you?

Angelina - when I said about the 2 pregnant ladies, I meant the 2 newly pregnant ones, I wasn't forgetting about you   .  Not too long to go for you now at all.  You must be getting so excited about meeting your LO!  Looking forward to hearing all the exciting news on here over the coming weeks.

Away to get organised for school pick up.  Need to make a couple of phone calls too but for the life of me I can't remember who to


----------



## peglet

Di, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Do you think you'll still be staying in E? anytime you want a brew please get in touch, that goes for you too Carol! I agree the first 2 or so years are the hardest, especially for females as their rolls in life definitely change. I actually say to people that I have got 2 kids already as I include DH. Suddenly we have to think of EVERYTHING. Saying that DH has been a tower of strength last few months. 

Ladies with new PG hope your are both ok.
Angelina, 8 weeks to go, it'll fly by!
Gwendy, good luck with your treatment.

AFM; tad emosh today, actually cried at gem's mum's post on **. Realisations is starting to kick in. We're ready now, painter finished and got my oven cleaned today, bubbles birthday party all organised and got christmas all wrapped up.  Hoping by this time in 2 weeks (if not before) we'll be a family of 5 and complete! 

Much love to everyone at this time, on whatever path you are on..... Xx


----------



## Di39

Thanks girls.

Carol - sorry to hear you and DH are going through a bit of a rough patch, really hope you manage to sort things out. Like you Im scared of being a single parent but I'll have to be strong for the boys sake and at least Ive got family and friends to help.

Peglet - yes I will be staying in E.  How you keeping, I was really fed up by this stage and just wanted them to be here, cant wait to see your birth announcement.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
First of all, big hugs to those who are having DH problems especially Di     

Wow Angelina - not long for you to go now. Can't wait to hear your exciting announcement   
Even less time for you Peglet! Exciting times ahead   

Didn't go to work today and had a lovely, relaxing day at home. Woke up to phone school and then went back to sleep until 11.30am. On a week day too!!!  Had a traumatic time at work yesterday.  Some psycho child came marching into my classroom and started violently attacking one of my pupils. Very scary! There was nothing I could do other than let them carry on.  Only ever seen something like this in films. Never in real life. Felt a bit panicky when I tried to leave the room to go and get help as they were so close to the door and I didn't want to get hit.  This girl did exactly the same to another pupil a few weeks ago and apparently, was drinking vodka out of a water bottle in another class. The place isn't safe!!!

Anyway, took it quite badly last night.  The feeling of having no control whatsoever over what was happening and feeling of being in danger was very scary.  Trying to keep stress-free at the moment so took advice from my union rep and stayed off today.  Was checking my school email tonight and there have been at least 8 pupils excluded in one day. So worrying! 

Anyway, enough ranting. Good news is have been sick yesterday morning, this morning and this evening.  Not much but enough to keep me happy! Hoping it's all good signs.  So, so scared and petrified for my early scan on Tuesday. Got a HCG test from my doctor on Wednesday.  Quite pointless really as he refused to do another one so have nothing to compare it to.  My results are with my GP but he won't tell me anything over the phone and wants me to make an appointment for next week.  By then, I'll have been for my scan so it's a bit of a waste of time.

Have a good weekend everyone
xxx


----------



## fionamc

Yay to being sick Twinkle  . Hope the sickness doesn't get too bad but keeps popping up now and again to reassure you! You are bound to be so scared about Tuesday after what happened last time but I don't think you were sick last time, were you? Doesn't sound as if you have had any more bleeding, sooo hoping to hear good news from you on Tuesday.
DH came home from school telling me what a 'fun' day he had at school and I am friends with someone else from the school on ** because I bought some stuff from her and have seen some of her chat tonight. DH said about all the exclusions and said some were threatened to be 'sine die'. Didn't know what that meant or if it's spelled right but apparently means lifelong exclusion. He hasn't mentioned any direct involvement. It is so scary that kids are acting like that and drinking in class etc. Glad to hear you had a relaxing day after such stress yesterday. I really don't think I could cope with that. Keep yourself and your special wee bundle safe  .

Thought I would just add this link too  http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000KKI1F6/ref=nosim/?tag=hotukdeals-21

/links


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - omg i cant believe that happened in your school    flaming heck what is the world coming to when you cant even go to school and be safe im shocked your very right to have stayed off you dont need the stress at all 
fingers and toes crossed for tuesday and your scan you take it nice and easy this weekend


----------



## CrazyS

twinkle123 said:


> Hi everyone
> First of all, big hugs to those who are having DH problems especially Di
> 
> Wow Angelina - not long for you to go now. Can't wait to hear your exciting announcement
> Even less time for you Peglet! Exciting times ahead
> 
> Didn't go to work today and had a lovely, relaxing day at home. Woke up to phone school and then went back to sleep until 11.30am. On a week day too!!! Had a traumatic time at work yesterday. Some psycho child came marching into my classroom and started violently attacking one of my pupils. Very scary! There was nothing I could do other than let them carry on. Only ever seen something like this in films. Never in real life. Felt a bit panicky when I tried to leave the room to go and get help as they were so close to the door and I didn't want to get hit. This girl did exactly the same to another pupil a few weeks ago and apparently, was drinking vodka out of a water bottle in another class. The place isn't safe!!!
> 
> Anyway, took it quite badly last night. The feeling of having no control whatsoever over what was happening and feeling of being in danger was very scary. Trying to keep stress-free at the moment so took advice from my union rep and stayed off today. Was checking my school email tonight and there have been at least 8 pupils excluded in one day. So worrying!
> 
> Anyway, enough ranting. Good news is have been sick yesterday morning, this morning and this evening. Not much but enough to keep me happy! Hoping it's all good signs. So, so scared and petrified for my early scan on Tuesday. Got a HCG test from my doctor on Wednesday. Quite pointless really as he refused to do another one so have nothing to compare it to. My results are with my GP but he won't tell me anything over the phone and wants me to make an appointment for next week. By then, I'll have been for my scan so it's a bit of a waste of time.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone
> xxx


Twinkle,

What a nightmare at your school! Any better this week?

Anyway - wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow. Must be hard after your BFP but looking forward to hearing that you saw the heart beat. 

Cx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Wanted to wish twinkle luck for tomorrow can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## starrynight

Sns how u doing hunnie?

Twinkle good luck for 2moro what times your scan?

xx


----------



## Gwendy

DI and Carol reading  back posts . So sorry you are going through this terrible time and puts our issues into perspective 

Sns  thoughts are with you honey too. You certainly have had a rough ride this last 6 months after losing your wee one at 15 wks and now this. It's just too heartbreaking for words   

Twinkle -  thinking of you and hope all well with tomorrow x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thanks to starry and Gwendy for your words and thoughts am doing ok just focusing on Christmas with my boy, should be good he is more into it this year! And hoping for better things on baby front next year !


----------



## abdncarol

good luck for tomorrow twinkle, let us know how you get on, will be thinking about you all day.
Gwendy thank you, hoping we can get through this, especially for Eva but just taking it a day at a time.  How are you doing?  Will be praying and sending lots of PMA your way for this week, sending huge hugs.
SNS, thinking about you petal, so glad that you're trying to stay positive and looking forward to christmas with your gorgeous boy.
Hello pregnant ladies, hope you're fine and bumps are growing nicely.  So excited for you!
One of my antenatal chums had a little girl yesterday, so exciting, another baby to go and get a present for.
Hello all my other lovely friends, hope you're all well.  C's 1st birthday looked like it was lots of fun and 2 parties, what a lucky little girl.
Big hugs to everyone, i'm full of the cold so away for some night nurse and early night.  Eva still running around like a loony after her bath, I was crying tonight, so she lay down beside me and said "what's wrong mummy, don't be sad" and then gave me a kiss and got me minnie mouse to cuddle, too cute.  
xxxx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Some of you girls are really going through it just now :-(  Thinking of you all and hoping that 2012 is a better year for all.

Carol - Eva is just an angel - your post brought tears to my eyes.

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Just on really quickly as off to bed - good luck for 2moro Twinkle to excited to hear ur news 2moro. What time is ur scan? X


----------



## twinkle123

Just nipping on quickly to say my scan is at 10.50 and can honestly say, am petrified!  Apart from the bleeding last Tuesday, everything seems to be going well.  Been feeling queasy/sick most days which I'm guessing is a good sign.    Don't know if I'll sleep tonight!

Sorry, no words for anyone else tonight. Not ignoring you all - just going off to bed so tomorrow comes quicker!
xxx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Aww twinkel... good luck !! xx


----------



## fionamc

All the very best tomorrow Twinkle, will be thinking of you   .

  to SNS, Carol and Gwendy.


----------



## Di39

Twinkle - good luck for this morning, will be checking regularly to see how your scan went.

Carol - hope your ok, Eva is such a little sweetie giving you minnie to cuddle when you were crying.

Hugs to everyone else who needs them.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

twinkle xxx


----------



## bubblicous

Goodluck twinkle x x x


----------



## peglet

Good luck twinkle! Hope all went well (and you managed to find somewhere to park!).....


----------



## gmac2304

just a quick one as heading into a meeting, but *Twinkle*, hope ur scan went well! looking forward to hearing your (_good_) news...
xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Good news!!! Had my scan and there was one, tiny flickering heart beat!  Still can't quite believe it but there's definitely a baby there.  Such an emotional time. Crying before we went in, crying while we were in and crying afterwards!

Measuring as 6 weeks, 6 days and 9.2mm.  Tiny but all good.  No obvious reason for the bleed I had last week. Just one of those things!
x


----------



## abdncarol

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I've been checking all day, aw Twinkle just delighted for you and your husband.  Fantastic, fabulous, mega news, sending you the biggest cuddles in the world xxxxx


----------



## fionamc

Fantastic!  F and I sitting having lunch and kept refreshing the page watching for your news.  You must be on   .  So, when does that make your due date?


----------



## Di39

Fantastic news Twinkle, so chuffed for you and DH xxx


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle!!!!I'm so excited for you!! I've been checking like mad all afternoon, just got a shiver as I read your post   


I think I speak for everyone when I say that I've never been so happy for one of my friends to be pregnant! Just need to try and relax now until your 12 weeks scan.(Which I know won't be easy)  I have such a good feeling for you......  


xxx


----------



## starrynight

Ya so happy for you twinkle congrats you will be on   you will be due round about when i had A. Xxx


----------



## peglet

Fantwinkletastic!!!!!
Such good good news, agree with jacka completely. Could not be more happy for someone who has been through so much, put themselves through so much to reach there goal, well all she needed was a wonky boiler and a bit of jiggy jiggy!!! ;-)

Merry christmas doll!! Take it easy for next 6 weeks, wrap yersel in bubble wrap if you want, keep that tiny wee one precious! 

Pegs xx


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle fantastic news i couldnt be happier for you dont think ive ever been happier for someone else to be pregnant just the best news ever ive been checking all afternoon im delighted for you


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

I posted earlier but dont think I pressed the right button.

Twinkle am beside myself with excitement for you and your OH.

Woweeeeeee your having a baby 

I'm with pegs, recon it was them cold nights with a broken boiler that did it !!

Xxx


----------



## jackabean72

peglet said:


> Fantwinkletastic!!!!!
> Such good good news, agree with jacka completely. Could not be more happy for someone who has been through so much, put themselves through so much to reach there goal, well all she needed was a wonky boiler and a bit of jiggy jiggy!!! ;-)
> 
> Merry christmas doll!! Take it easy for next 6 weeks, wrap yersel in bubble wrap if you want, keep that tiny wee one precious!
> 
> Pegs xx


I wish there was a 'like' button on here - I would do that to Peglet's post lol xx


----------



## CrazyS

Hey Twinkle,  fantastic news, congratulations.  So pleased for you    after so much tx it's wondeful.

Cx


----------



## Gwendy

Hey Twinkle just arrived back in hotel to read your news. Miracles do happen to those who wait and are all the better for it   x


----------



## gmac2304

*TWINKLE*, ur having a baby!!!! soooooooo goddamn frickin' excited for you....        
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starrynight

Haha i know jaks pegs posts alway crack me up lol

Twinkle have u told ur mum or anyone? Oh and get ur signature changed lol

Pegs am guessing you know the sex of babies.... Well my guess is girl n boy and the 17th december xx


----------



## Mummy30

Twinkle YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY ......... stay warm little one and we cant wait to meet you in 8 months time.  Enjoy your wonderful journey to the world!!  Such fantastic news twink. along with everyone else ive never been so delighted for someone before..... wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and long may the sickness continue!!!!  then the sore boobs. and sore back. and heartburn.  and swollen ankles.  and i bet you will be delighted to be getting ALL of those!!!!  Well done to both of you xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Ooooh we putting bets in pegs

My guess is boy and girl too but on 20th Dec xx


----------



## peglet

Starry, what makes you think we know the flavour?  .... As always it's not that smooth, we know one but not the other as early scans they weren't playing ball, and in the end we decided we'd wait for the grand 'push out'. For some reason Mr Pegs and I are still hugely in denial. 

At hosp today, and back next wed, bp is down, tablets seem to be working. Their speaking about inducing so we'll see what happens next week.

Pegsxx


----------



## abdncarol

I'm going to say 2 boys ) xx


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle just absolutely over the moon for you, so so pleased after everything you have been through. Time to relax and enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## angelina1976

Twinkle - ur having a baby!!!!  Just delighted for you.  Has the news sunk in yet? 
H
Words can't describe how happy I am for you and your Dh. 

All good things come to those who wait.  ;-) 

Axx


----------



## twinkle123

News still hasn't sunk in yet. Don't believe it's happening! We haven't told anyone (except you lot obviously!)  Going to wait the 12 weeks and then tell parents.

Managed to see my GP this afternoon who is going to get the community midwife to phone me to organise my 1st appointment. Midwife!!! Me!!! Never thought I'd be seeing one of them!  He also told me that my HCG level from last week was over 32,000. Doesn't matter now but nice to know.

If I'm honest I'm a bit annoyed that I've paid for 6 IVF cycles just to do it all by ourselves!  I'm pretty sure it's because of the homeopathic tablets I've been taking.  Also got my food intollerances tested a few months ago and cut out cow's milk, cheese, yoghurts and aspartame (although that one's not been too successful!) so my body must have been happier!

Anyway, not point trying to work it all out.  Was originally told I was 6w 2d today but measuring 6w 6d.  Due date would be the end of July so work to the end of term and then have about 3 weeks to go.

Thanks for all the kind words today and always
xxx


----------



## mommyof2

Hey Twinkle! Couldnt just read and run! HUGE CONGRATS!!! Very excited and happy for you!!!! 


YAYAYAYAYAYA!!!      


-M-


----------



## starrynight

Oh twinkle where did you get ur homeopathic tablets from? Saying that am not allowed to try naturally anyone now unless dp comes off his tablets. Ahhh have you not even told a close friend? Oh ur family is gonna be so happy for you like we all are.

xx


----------



## tissyblue

Twinkle - so chuffed for you. I'm away to switch off the boiler.....   


Pegs - I'm guessing two babies. You on a donkey, in a manger, 24 Dec. Anything Mary can do, you can do better!!


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - what tablets are they that you are taking?? I just think its the most amazing news ever 


peglet - im thinking a boy and a girl a little joseph and mary


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Been struggling to get on threads on my phone so popped on pc before I go get dressed this morning!!!
So so pleased for Twinkle its about time you had this good news - couldnt be happier for you!! You take care and enjoy every moment of this journey!!!


----------



## angelina1976

Could not get back on here on my phone yesterday to post.  Was playing up. 

Just wanted to say Sue the homeopath has a 100% success rate then.  That is two of us who went to see her and wullahhhh - surprise.  BFP's.

I can PM anyone on ** if they want the homeopath's details.  

A XX


----------



## jackabean72

What exactly does she do Angelica? x


----------



## angelina1976

I have attached Sue's link - if I am allowed to.

http://www.townsendhom.com/

A
x

/links


----------



## twinkle123

Sue my homeopath is amazing. No idea what she was giving me. Just did as I was told. I had one tablet to take in the morning and one at night. Also had 3 others that I took on different days of each week. So much more cheaper than all those injections and much simpler.

Starry - haven't told a single person!!!
x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Twinkle - you must be bursting to tell someone lol.  When will you tell your work, especially as the kids are violent, they need to keep you safe !! xx

I'm having a right time of it just now, DH came home with a disciplinary letter, his meeting is tomorrow, not much notice !!!  They are saying its because he didnt attach a control card to something but I think its because he's going on Paternity leave.  Soooooooooo me being me and not gonna stand for that and got my HR head on and have been typing up a statement for him for the last 2 hours, I've already got a banging head and a sore throat -rekon i'm def coming down with something.  I am so angry at his work, infact i'm fuming !!!!

Anyway best get on and finish it.

Love to all.

xx


----------



## fionamc

FFF - how did DH get on today?  Hope it went well. x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hi Fiona,

He has outcome meeting at 10.30am today.

Xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hey FFF hun hope all goes well with hubby's meeting today...what a worry and last thing you need  

Twiinkle - hope you keep being sick hun (in a good way ) as imagine very reassuring for you. Last day at work for you then you and S have a chilled out w/e. Not long to Christmas hols now


----------



## abdncarol

FFF hope all goes okay with your husband today, that's awful and the last thing you need.  Sending hugs xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Yaaaay, hubby just called. They are not taking it further and it will not go on his record.

So the 4 hours to took to get his statement together along with the right terminology was worth it!!

X


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Ps thanks for the messages x


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah! Glad to hear everything's worked out with hubby  
Part of school roof has blown off so no pupils in today and then told to evacuate by 12. Watching loose women before maybe having a little snooze! Really tired today
x


----------



## fionamc

FFF - glad to hear it has all worked out well.  Is that him finished work now to go on paternity leave?

Twinkle - I found around 7-9 weeks to be one of th most tiring stages and then about 35-38.  Seemed to get a bit of a 2nd wind back at the end with E and was up ladders doing the decorating!
Just to reassure you too, that DH would never mention anything.  He said there was some speculation (yesterday or the day before) in the staff room about whether one of the other teachers was pregnant and you were sitting quite close.  He was cringing a bit and hoped you hadn't overheard and thought he had said something. x


----------



## twinkle123

Didn't hear a thing Fiona. I know he wouldn't say anything. I've told one of the senior management at school now. With all the violence that's been going on recently, just wanted someone to know. We're really close and she's been there for me through all my IVFs. She's one of the good guys! My boss is useless and probably won't be very supportive so she's offered to do a risk assessment for me whenever I'm ready.


----------



## Gwendy

FFF - great news chum, now treat yourselves to a nice bottle of wine and chillax


----------



## twinkle123

How's everything going Gwendy?


----------



## Gwendy

Twinkle, transfer going ahead at 11.30 am tomorrow. Will find out how many embies for transfer tomorrow. Doing egg sharing scheme so guaranteed minimum of 3 good eggs.....gulp !! Lets hope they do okay by tomorrow. Don't know how many I got till I get there


----------



## jackabean72

Fantastic news FFF!! 

Gwendy - How's things? Good luck for 2moro hope ur having a relaxing evening xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Thanks gals,

Gwendy, good luck, were all routing for ya honey xxx


----------



## starrynight

Pegs how u doing? When are u bk at the hospital? Oh sometime this wk i think you will have the babies................ Sooo exciting. Also i was thinking are all ur bdays in dec?

xx


----------



## jackabean72

WELCOME TO THE WORLD HANNAH JANE AND LUCY ANNE    Congratulations to Peglet, DH and Bubbles.  Arrived this morning    xx


----------



## angelina1976

Huge congrats to Peglet, DH and Bubles.  WELCOME TO THE WORLD HANNAH JANE AND LUCY ANNE xx    gorgeous names. Cant wait to see piccies.      Did anyone predict two girls?  hee ;-)  A xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Huge congrats Pegs!! Welcome to the world Hannah and Lucy!!


----------



## Gwendy

Congratulations Pegs - wonderful news - welcome to the world baby girls   x x


----------



## starrynight

Congrats team peglet        2 special little girls love the names 2 and you did it all by urself go you!!! Hope you are resting up as much as you can. And i bet bubbles is now the proudest big sister.

xxx


----------



## CrazyS

Fantastic news Peglet - Congratulations on the safe arrival of your wee girls - gorgeous names!

Cx


----------



## Lainsy

Hiya girls, how's everyone doing, all excited for Christmas?  Just back from works night out, had a few drinks but not drunk, got panto tomorrow afternoon with the brownies and no way do I want to be hungover with heaps of excited girls!!

Can't believe it's just over a week until Christmas.  Shame we didn't get a meet up this month and do our secret santa like last year (or not so secret in my case lol).

Away into town tomorrow to change Jamie's Santa outfit - bought it at end of October in size 12-18 months thinking he would fit it by now but nope, he's still only in 9-12 months clothes !!

Had Jamie checked out by dr yesterday as hv worried he wasn't walking and putting weight on his legs properly.  He's now pulling himself up and walking round furniture though.  However dr worried that he's not putting weight on his left hand side properly so is referring him to Aberdeen for scan on his hips.  Me and my twin had clicking hips when we were born and her wee girl had a dislocated hip which they only found out about once she was walking.  She spent months in traction and plaster so hope it's not that!

Anyway today was away to wrap my friend's wee boy's Christmas present when Jamie game over and started looking at it getting excited, had to tell him it wasn't for him so I put it away and covered it with a blanket then next minute Jamie was over at it lifting the blanket so he could look at it - what's he going to be like next year!!!  Luckily he is getting the same from my 2 friends kids!

I am so excited - can't wait to open all Jamie's presents with him. Think I will be more excited than him!!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi lainsy, can't believe it's nearly Christmas either! I'm with you on the being excited think I am going to be more excited than Vincent on Xmas morning lol!
Hoping it's nothing to serious with Jamie! 
Hope the rest of you ladies are all doing well!


----------



## fionamc

Lainsy, hope it's nothing to worry about with J as months in traction/plaster sounds unpleasant for you all   

It is getting very exciting for Christmas isn't it?  Don't know how I'm going to contain E for another week without him bursting with it!    At one point I was so worried about him not speaking.  Just now, he is barely pausing for breath!


----------



## Mummy30

Hello Ladies.... Im so very sorry, ive not done xmas cards this year... the only ones ive done is to my cousin down south and my uncle as he sent money up for the kids.  Is that bah humbug  Ive left it too late, ive been ill for past 2 weeks and still not over it, its hellish. Plus the stress of xmas etc....  sorry, thats a very poor excuse i know.  BUT, what im trying to say is...

I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR. MAY ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE. XXXXX

Fiona - did you get to rachs today Im gutted we cant go... maybe would have been ok but with the back windey roads i wasnt going to risk it with the kids in the car. Never know if it snows here when we are there etc. Really upset as i missed his birth, cause of snow, missed his 1st birthday party last year cause of snow and now this year too.    Blooming snow.  

I too cant believe this time next week we'll be tucking into turkey etc.... im sooooo excited for the kids, same as sns and lainsy, im more excited than the bairns haha. 

Lainsy - Really hoping little J will be ok... pleased to see he has been pottering about in his walker today.  Such a worry, BUT you know if he has to have the plasters then its for the best and he is still young enough to forget about it.  Heres hoping that wont happen tho xx  Thank you for your xmas card x

PEGS - you home yet?  my pal had a baby girl last week so lots of new baby girls for the matty!!! 

I still ponder "can i have just one more" ... but theres no way.  Would be a bit greedy of me and DP has said, its fine if i want another one, we can try but it will me me missing the football, me getting up at nights etc cause he cant go back to that again!!!


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Lainsy,

hope all is well with wee Jamie and praying things go well with his scan. 

Bev .....thinking your broody hun and why not !!!!. Santa might bring you a wee miracle too  x

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas, Peaceful and Happy New Year......so lucky to have you all x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey Ladies,

I ain't sent cards either... sorry.  I just can't get into the Christmas spirit this year and I really should as its Flynn's first but think cause I've had headaches for a few weeks now they are getting me down.  Felt better this morning so didn't call the doctor but its back again so think i'll phone tomorrow.

Started to wrap presents tonight but got bored and gave up.  Tomorrow is another day.

Sorry no personals but hope that everyone is well.

FFF
xx


----------



## Mummy30

FFF - have you had your eyes tested recently  hope you feel better soon x


----------



## jackabean72

Lainsy - I hope it's nothing to worry about too.  Saw his wee pic on ** pushing along the walker so cute.


FFF- Get on the phone to the doctor!!! It's not right that you should have all these headaches.   


I'm not sending xmas cards to you girls either lol, not enough time to send them out now but maybe next year.  Looking forward to receiving my newsletter from Chickadee   .  I'm mega excited about xmas too Charlotte's second one but feels like her first as she was very young last year.  She said Santa yesterday for the second time, I heard her the first time then my mum was singing "Santa's coming to town" to her yesterday and she said it again.  So we now have mummy, daddy, ta and Santa in the vocabulary lol. Can't wait for work to be over this week wish I didn't have to work and then I would def be in to the xmas spirit.  Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Well just back from doctors and it's migraine - blood pressure a little high to.

So got ibuprofen and anti sickness tablets, hopefully they will do the trick.

How fab that miss c is saying Santa 

Xx


----------



## Lainsy

Merry Christmas, hope everyone had a lovely day and Santa was good to you all xx


----------



## jackabean72

Happy new year girls!! I hope that 2012 is full of lots of lovely babies and can't wait to meet all the new additions  xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## CrazyS

Hello everyone, Happy New Year - May all your dreams come true in 2012!  Cx


----------



## Lainsy

Happy New Year - here's hoping everyone's dreams come true in 2012.  Looking forward to lots of BFPs and new babies xx


----------



## bubblicous

ladies where have you all gone?


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Still here Bubbs - been busy since new year, I am trying to start up my own wee business, so been trying to get ideas for advertising etc, and also trying to toilet train V which is a nightmare - lots of accidents = tired mummy!

Hope you and everyone is well
xx


----------



## Mummy30

im here too!!! Also in the midst of toilet training... a's turn.  Im at the stage now where im not telling him to go.... he is telling me. He does tell me he needs a pee but he also forgets and still wets himself  but its going in the right direction so im keeping going.

Wasnt very well last night. i had a headache that came on suddenly at 7ish then got worse and worse. so much so i felt very sick and couldnt move my head for the pain and couldnt look at anything bright. I headed off to bed on the verge of collapse. doctors this afternoon about it.  

My life is full on from 7am to 7pm... i rarely get a break now that A doesnt sleep in the afternoon. Im trying to encourage DS1 to be more independant as i do literally every thing still for him, i get him organised for school, ie dressed, i do his toothpaste breakfast etc, i do his lunch, i fight with him to do his hw, do his supper, i wash his hair in the shower, i dry him, i get his pjs on for him..... ive had enough, hes nearly 10 FFS.  

Yes, he has his disability but he has to learn as im finding it all too much with the twins being as fiesty as they are too. A is very very rough, and C is very dainty so i have her clinging to me crying most of the day and im constantely telling A off for punching, kicking, jumping, pushing me and her lol.  

AND, all this and i CANT lose any weight. FFS.


----------



## twinkle123

I'm here!!!

13 weeks today!  Scan was all good.  Got all my bloods done and a nuchal scan (think that's what it's called!)  Due date is the 20th July so pretty good timing for working until the end of term.  

Got myself measured for a new bra today so now wearing a non-wired, non-padded item.  Can't believe how comfy it feels compared to my old padded, wired ones!

Just had my friend on the phone asking if anything new is happening.  Felt so guilty lying but want to make sure the in-laws know first!
x


----------



## twinkle123

Why can't I get a ticker to work?!?!?! Just comes up with the long code but won't shop a picture!


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - 13 weeks wow wow wow im still so chuffed for you excellent news your scan went so well when are you telling everyone as for the ticker its the short code you use and bras i know what you mean so so comfy i loved mine im still wearing feeding ones and they are just as comfy will be sad when they go 


mummy - good luck with the potty training im not looking forward to that part again i know how you feel with the weight i cant shift it at all short of doing low carbs and i cant do that whilst im still feeding ruaridh 


sns - whats your business in 


everyone else hello


----------



## twinkle123

Can't do my ticker!!!!    I'm in lilypie and being asked which code to use. I don't know!!! I guessed the HTML for forum signatures but not working. Never mind.

Bubbs - my mum, dad and sister know.  Telling the in-laws on Sunday and then work on Monday. Then it'll be public knowledge on Monday evening. Not long! Some of my work colleagues are on ** so don't want to say anything until I've told them in person.


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - i think its forum signatures hmtl you use i can imagine your family were thrilled for you


----------



## tissyblue

Twinkle - that's great news - 13 weeks already! Seems to have flown past but I bet it hasn't felt like that for you.


Can't wait to see that ticker!!!


----------



## jackabean72

Not getting online very often - still got this crappy phone for another week at least!! So come on ** and ff when I can.  

Twinkle - 13 weeks!!! So excited to see that ticker

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Mojo72

WOW Twinkle, How time flies!
How did your news go telling the in-laws and colleagues?
Were they shocked or had they suspected?


----------



## twinkle123

Mojo - no they didn't suspect anything so was a great surprise to them. Been lots of tears and hugs going round this week!
Bought myself a baby heart monitor today. Think I could get slightly addicted to it!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

bubblicous said:


> twinkle - 13 weeks wow wow wow im still so chuffed for you excellent news your scan went so well when are you telling everyone as for the ticker its the short code you use and bras i know what you mean so so comfy i loved mine im still wearing feeding ones and they are just as comfy will be sad when they go
> 
> mummy - good luck with the potty training im not looking forward to that part again i know how you feel with the weight i cant shift it at all short of doing low carbs and i cant do that whilst im still feeding ruaridh
> 
> sns - whats your business in
> 
> everyone else hello


Bubbs i am making handmade plaques and just away to start coat pegs. Got a thread on here in the buy/sell bit and am on ******** aswell if you want a look - 
https://www.********.com/pages/Crafty-Creations-by-Cheryl/302907059754648

Twinkle - i loved seeing timeline on my ticker when i was preg with V!!

/links


----------



## bubblicous

Sns - they are lovely I'm actually looking for one for the girls room will I just contact you through **


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thanks bubs xx


----------

